# Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Bildspeicher 06


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Bildspeicher 07


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Bildspeicher 08


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Bildspeicher 09


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Bildspeicher 10


----------



## plichi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

hi,

finde ich ein echt geiles Projekt!!! Mir fehlt zwar das Haus und das Geld, aber ich würde es genauso machen wollen 

Sollte ich jemals bauen, muss def neben dem Stromkreislauf ein Datenkreislauf verlegt werden.. Finde jeder Raum sollte mind. eine Netzwerkdose haben 

Bin echt gespannt wie des alles so klappt und was du genau verbaust. Das sowas geht ist mir bekannt, aber welche Produkte genau und wie man die miteinander verknüpft..da bin ich echt interessiert


[x]ABO


----------



## Der Stuhl (24. Februar 2011)

Boar das hört sich ja krass an 

Mir gefallen solche automatisierte Häuser 
Will ich später auch einmal haben 

Ich werds aufjedenfall weiterverfolgen und setzte auch mal ein Abo 

Dann mal viel Glück bei deinem Projekt

MfG Der Stuhl


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

gibt auf jedenfall auch nen Abo von mir 

Da ich in etwa das selbige plane sobald ich mein Haus baue ^^


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

RESPEKT, da hast du dir was richtig Großes vorgenommen, da werde ich definitiv dabei bleiben. 

Dann erst mal alles Gute, ich freue mich auf die ersten Bilder von Dir.


----------



## Kunohara (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

HiHo,

boah was eine Mammut-Aufgabe.. Da bleib ich doch glatt dabei 

[x] Abo


----------



## affli (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Sehr, sehr nett. 
Wenn ich sehe wie viel Geld Leute für Hausserver leigen lassen bin ich mal gespannt mit wie viel Aufwand du das hinkriegst. 
Ich bleib auf alle Fälle dabei und bin sehr gespannt! 

Bist du Elektriker? Montierst du die ganzen Elektrorohre UP/AP selber? Und ziehst die Drähte ein usw..?
Den dann ist es echt eine Mammutaufgabe!..


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Hallo BigSmoke,

ein auf dem Papier alleine schon erstaunlich zu lesendes Projekt! Ich freue mich, wie viele hier, schon sehr auf kommende Bilder/Videos...ach, Medien jeglicher Art 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## _Hendi_ (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Na da hast du ja ganz schön was vor! Hast du wirklich 5 Fernseher oder sind die nur so theoretisch für die Zukunft eingeplant ?  Ansonsten viel Glück bei deinem Mammutprojekt


----------



## Walt (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Da hast du dir ja wirklich einiges vorgenommen.
Läuft das alles über BUS-Technik?

Und: Was was machst du beruflich wenn ich fragen darf?

[x]Abo


----------



## Spartaner25 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Definitiv abo.
Und wenn du dann einen Virus hast, wirst du mit einer Lichtdisko und dem passendem Rolladendisko erfreut während dir der Virus mal richtig Feuer unterm Hintern macht ....


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Mal gucken was du schaffst hast dir ja einiges vorgenommen^^


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Du hast ja die Multimedia Player drin was nimmst du da?

Nimmst du ein HTPC oder D-Link Boxee Box's (oder ähnliche) oder eingebauen in den Fernseher (unser Fernseher in der Stube hat das auch (ist eig wie das D-Link teil nur intern zudem kann ich direkt auf den Server aufnahmen machen ))

Edit:
von mir kriegst du auch ein Abo da ich das ganze einfach ein paar Nummern kleiner zuhause am aufbauen bin (ohne Haussteuerung sprich die Server Struktur mit der Einbindung eines WHS zudem ein paar PC's mehr und nur ein Netzwerkfähiger Fernseher 

Zudem was nimmst du für Server (ich hab auf ein 2X DualCore auf dem Sockel 604 zurückgegriffen event rüste ich ihn mal auf sockel 771 um)?

Was für ein Server OS nimmst du?
Fals Windows Server nimm ja nur ein ein Prozessor server und kein alter mit 4 Sockeln da du für jeden CPU eine Lizenz brauchst (Ich hab zum Glück ein MSDNAA Accout und kann so gratis den Windows Server 2008 Enterprise nehmen.)

Willst du den GameServer und der Normale Server Physikalisch getrennt machen?

Zudem wäre mal deine Komplette Software welche du Netzwerktechnisch Nutzt interessant (OS der Rechner, Server OS, welches NAS, Was für Software du auf dem Server am laufen hast)

MfG


----------



## Chillex (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Alleine schon für den langen Text respekt .
Hört sich ja gigantisch an, was du vorhast.
Ich bleibe mal dran und mach ein Abo...


----------



## affli (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Ich denke anders als mit Rack und Bus-sys können diese Anforderungen gar nicht erfüllt werden.
Ein fertig Installiertes und Programmiertes Bus kostet bei uns in der Region locker mal 20'000Euronen..


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Wahnsinnsprojekt, aber ISDN ?


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Wahnsinnsprojekt, aber ISDN ?


 
Was ist mit ISDN also ich finde e rel. praktisch 

MfG


----------



## BigSmoke (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Awesome


----------



## skdiggy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

geil geil geil ,ich liebe solche riesen projekte .

*kriegst natürlich ein Abo *


----------



## Green.Tea (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

wow da muss ich mit "einsteigen" 
[X] ABO

freue mich schon auf das erste update ! 

mfg


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Danke für das große Interesse. Noch schnell zu dem „Intro-Bild“  dieses hat nur noch wenig
> bis nichts mehr zu sagen da es ganz am Anfang in der ersten Planungsphase entstanden ist.
> Es soll eigentlich nur das untermauern was ich vor habe. Jetzt komm ich mal zu den Fragen.
> 
> ...


 
Also das es über einen Streaming Client geht war mir mehr oder weniger klar. Aber du kannst es auf verschiedene Arten umsetzten. 
Weist du schon welches Gerät du als Streaming Client nimmst (falls nicht Asus hat auch noch ein interessantes Gerät).

Also was das OS angeht wäre sonst sicher Windows Home Server (WHS) anzuschauen. Das bekommt man für unter 100€, man zahlt nicht für jeden Client wie bei Windows Server 2008 usw. . Es ist eine leicht abgespeckte Version von Windows Server 2003. Und soviel ich weiss sollte es für dich locker reichen. Alle Programme die auf Windows Server 2003 laufen laufen auch auf dem WHS. Zudem kannst du auf den Client die WHS Konsole installieren mit welcher du z.B. Systeminfos und sogenannte Add-Ons installieren kannst und die dir dort ausgegeben werden. Zum Beispiel läuft bei mir in der Konsole ein Download-Manager, wenn ich etwas grosses Herunterlade kann ich das einfach über nacht auf dem Server machen und muss nicht mein stromfressendes Monster laufen lassen 
Dazu würde HW mässig sicher ein AMD System passen zum Beispiel mit einem Athlon X3/X4 und einem Stromsparendem AM3 Board und das ganze dann so weit es geht zu Undervolten.
Beim RAM solltest du sicher nicht sparen ich würde min. 8GB in einem Server nehmen.
Auf der Intel Seite würde ich zu einem kleinen 1366 Xeon greifen und zu einem Supermicro Board (Das sind Dual Sockel Boards aber sie funktionieren auch nur mit einem) die sind halt voll auf 24/7 ausgerichtet.
HD's empfehle ich Western Digital RE4 (Hab ich selber 4 x 2 TB als Datengrab auf dem Homeserver ) wobei die 7200 Version noch leicht besser ist als die GP (5400-7200). Zudem empfehle ich Raid 5 mit 4 Platten 
Sonst wäre Raid 1 noch eine Überlegung wert aber dort verlierst du viel mehr Speicherplatz also ich würde sicher ein Raid 5 machen.

Noch interessant wäre dein Budget nur für den Server dann könnte ich dir mal was Handfestes raus suchen.

Oder sonst halt Linux wobei ich dir dort nicht wirklich sagen kann was gut ist, da ich nur mit WHS und Windows Server 2008 Arbeite. 

Windows Server 2008 ist denke ich ungeeignet da du Softwaremässig schnell auf 3000-5000€ alleine fürs OS bist 

MfG


----------



## Walt (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*



BigSmoke schrieb:


> @ Walt:
> 
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann ich noch nicht genau sagen ob alles über BUS Technik läuft. Wahrscheinlich ist aber das es einen Schaltschrank geben wird in dem ich auch diese Elemente verarbeiten werde. Von RS485 bis keine Ahnung.
> 
> Beruflich bin ich in der Automobilindustrie bei einem großen global agierenden und erfolgreichen Unternehmen tätig.



Du meinst aber nicht zufällig das Unternehmen mit dem Stern?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Geiles Projekt. 

Werde zwar auch mal etwas in der Art machen, aber bei weitem nicht so umfangreich.


----------



## fornax7.10 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*



			
				BigSmoke schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lolm@n:
> 
> Als Player an den Fernsehgeräten werden externe Netzwerkplayer (Streaming Client) dienen die über
> Ethernet Kabel Cat 5 mit dem NAS Server verbunden sind. Zwischen die Player und den Server klemm
> ...


Schau dir doch mal das TB von Plichi an: Home Server mit AMAHI (GNU/Linux)
Hast du als SatReciever eine oder mehrere Dreamboxen? sind die besten Reciever
Dein Netzwerk ist aber schon GigaBit?



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Also was das OS angeht wäre sonst sicher Windows Home Server (WHS) anzuschauen. Das bekommt man für unter 100€, man zahlt nicht für jeden Client wie bei Windows Server 2008 usw. . Es ist eine leicht abgespeckte Version von Windows Server 2003. Und soviel ich weiss sollte es für dich locker reichen. Alle Programme die auf Windows Server 2003 laufen laufen auch auf dem WHS. Zudem kannst du auf den Client die WHS Konsole installieren mit welcher du z.B. Systeminfos und sogenannte Add-Ons installieren kannst und die dir dort ausgegeben werden. Zum Beispiel läuft bei mir in der Konsole ein Download-Manager, wenn ich etwas grosses Herunterlade kann ich das einfach über nacht auf dem Server machen und muss nicht mein stromfressendes Monster laufen lassen
> Dazu würde HW mässig sicher ein AMD System passen zum Beispiel mit einem Athlon X3/X4 und einem Stromsparendem AM3 Board und das ganze dann so weit es geht zu Undervolten.
> Beim RAM solltest du sicher nicht sparen ich würde min. 8GB in einem Server nehmen.
> Auf der Intel Seite würde ich zu einem kleinen 1366 Xeon greifen und zu einem Supermicro Board (Das sind Dual Sockel Boards aber sie funktionieren auch nur mit einem) die sind halt voll auf 24/7 ausgerichtet.
> ...


Das wäre aber sehr teuer GNU/Linux Server
BTW: affen geiles Projekt!! du setzt das in die tat um was ich mir in mein eigenes späteres Haus bauen will! Aber bitte mit Sat Anschluss und Gbit LAN in jedem Zimmer!
mfg


----------



## Schulkind (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Sehr ambitioniertes Projekt, hoffentlich hält deine Motivation das durch.

Hast du dir die nötigen Kenntnisse selbst beigebracht?

[X]Abo


----------



## Watchy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

na da bin ich ja erstmal geplättet...
mir gefallen solche Projecte, die auch mal wirklich etwas länger gehen und übers gehäuse hinaus gehen...

MFG Watchy


----------



## BigSmoke (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Februar 2011)

42HE planst du ein Rechenzentrum?? 

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Rack  27.02.11*

Was hast du dir eigentlich gedacht was dich der Spaß ingesamt kosten wird?


----------



## BigSmoke (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Rack  27.02.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Chaoswave (1. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Rack  27.02.11*

hab ich grad gesehn
Hausautomatisierung mit der Fritz!Box - 01.03.2011 - ComputerBase
musste sofort an das Projekt hier denken


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Rack  27.02.11*

Das klingt sehr interessant, wäre auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.


----------



## Der Stuhl (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Rack  27.02.11*

Das Regal sieht sehr interressant aus
Aber ich denke auch das das ganze System sein Geld wert ist, besonders wenn man sowas damit anstellen will, wie du es planst 

MfG Der Stuhl


----------



## BigSmoke (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Rack  27.02.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## wintobi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Rack  27.02.11*

echt krank aber geil!!!!


----------



## Lolm@n (2. März 2011)

BigSmoke schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Pakete sind diese Woche eingetroffen und ich hoffe der Rest folgt noch bis Samstag.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=383776"/>
> 
> Da macht das Altpapier entsorgen erst richtig Spaß.



kannst du bitte eine aufstellung machen was das alles ist?
sieht aber geil aus 

MfG


----------



## BigSmoke (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Koyote (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Hart, kann ich mir dein Geldbäumchen mal ausleihen ?


----------



## Lolm@n (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Für was brauchst du soviele Monitore 

Sind das unten rechts keine Intel Schachteln (die 6 helblauen)??

Okii dann ists noch nicht so spannend wegen der Sever Konfig werde ich warscheindlich Freitags mal dazu kommen 
Aber ein Anhaltspunkt was den Preis angeht wäre doch noch interessant. Denn man kann zwischen 500 und mehreren 10k € Servers zusammen basteln 
Und fals du so im Hinterkopf ein Fanboy bist sprich Intel/AMD wäre das auch noch gut zu wissen.

MfG


----------



## Koyote (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Der Preis würde mich auch interessieren 
10 k ist schon viel.... Ich muss mir abgewöhnen k zu schreiben  In der einen Deutscharbeit kam das nicht so gut an


----------



## Bierseppi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Es ist wirklich spannend da ich selbst vor habe in der Firma und im Haus meines Vaters einen Kleinen server einzurichten zumindest hab ich mal daran gedacht was der von der IDee hält das Weis ich nicht aber dann wäre die Wichtigen dateien Sicher zu verwalten


----------



## Lolm@n (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*



Koyote schrieb:


> Der Preis würde mich auch interessieren
> 10 k ist schon viel.... Ich muss mir abgewöhnen k zu schreiben  In der einen Deutscharbeit kam das nicht so gut an


 


Mir wäre es egal aber für eine brauchbare Konfig brauch ich ein Preis sonst kommt es sicher über dem Budget raus (4 x ein 8-Core auf dem 1567?? Sockel MB) 

edit:
Pro CPU 3.5k und das Board 2k 

MfG


----------



## BigSmoke (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## NCphalon (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Haste dir ma die AMD C32 Platform angeguckt? da bekommste schon für ca. 1k () en vernünftigen Quadcore Server mit Aufrüstmöglichkeit für eine 2. CPU un da kannste dann schomma ESX drauf installieren


----------



## Koyote (2. März 2011)

Der Te hat ja gemeint 5 stellig. 99999  Euro geht also auch


----------



## NCphalon (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Ja aber ma muss ja net mehr ausgeben als nötig und dann hat ma mehr für ne vernünftige Gbit Infrastruktur übrig 

Hab mir ma Gedankenexperimentell en ESX Server zusammengestellt, der sähe dann z.B. so aus: Server | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## BigSmoke (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Lolm@n (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Danke für die Infos
Meine zusammenstellung erhällst du am Freitag Nachmittag.
Ich würde sicher ein redudantes NT nehmen 

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (2. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Naja für private Zwecke muss ma schon gucken ob sich das lohnt... es kostet ja kein Geld wenn der Server mal für en par Minuten/Stunden ausfällt bis das (natürlich schon bereitliegende ) Ersatznetzteil eingebaut is. Außerdem wär ne USV vllt auch sinnvoll, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Stromausfalls is imho höher als die eines Netzteilausfalls^^


----------



## Lolm@n (2. März 2011)

Bei mir ist einfach ein redudantes NT, Raid 5 oder 1 und ein USV pflicht für den Server.
Ich hab das von APC Back-UPS Pro® und bin voll Zufrieden.
Gerade wenn die Haussteuerung dranhängt sind meiner Meinung nach diese Dinge Pflicht.

In deinem Fall würde ich ein 19" USV nehmen.

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (3. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Naja dann muss aber auch alles an der USV hängen... was nützt das wenn der Server weiterläuft aber nix was dranhängt^^


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Zumindest schmiert dir dann der Rechner nicht ab, sinnvoll wäre dann ein geregeltes Runterfahren, falls machbar.


----------



## fornax7.10 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Das geht mit den USVs von APC!

mfg


----------



## Lolm@n (4. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Soo meine Version 

ist einwenig über dem Budget jedoch kann man auch nur ein CPU und 4GB RAM nehmen und das USV weg lassen 
Das Case ist ein 4HE da du soviel Platz hast ist das das beste und mit dem Noctua Lüfter auch einwenig leise 
Ich denke am Rack + NT + USV für ein Server der ein Haus steuert sollte man nicht sparen!

Zudem sollten 8*2.4GHZ für die nächste Zeit reichen 

Hier ist er 

Hab das USV selber und es kann per USB/Netzwerk abgeschaltet werden nach einer von dir bestimmbaren Zeit bei mir nach 15min. 

MfG


----------



## plichi (4. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

hi..zu ein paar sachen hab ich doch ma fragen

1. 
wieso willst ein NAS und ein Fileserver betreiben?? Kannst des nicht zusammenpacken? theoretisch sollte doch auch ein Gameserver bei entsprechender Hardware mit reingehen.. Das wären denn gleich mal 2Geräte weniger und alles zentralisiert..

2.
Sind die Fernsehgeräte DLNA tauglich? weil wenn ja kannst du dir mit entsprechendem Server die Wiedergabegeräte zwischen dem Netzwerk und den TV Geräten sparen 

3.
Reicht dir ein 100mbit Netzwerk???

ansonsten..keep going.. und mich persönlich interessiert echt am meisten wie das softwaretechnisch alles zusammenarbeitet nachher..welche Programme dafür nötig sind etc


----------



## BigSmoke (5. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Lolm@n (5. März 2011)

wens nicht geht halt 2 Screens:

Edit : Ich habs auch gesehen die APC vorallem dem grossen hier kannst du einiges zumuten ich hab de der eine stufe kleiner ist da ich auch weniger dran habe wie du das machen wirst:


----------



## BigSmoke (5. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Serverschrank / Pakete   02.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Der Stuhl (5. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Schön das der erste schon läuft
So ein Server wollte ich schon immer mal von innen sehen 
Ich wusste garnicht das sowas dadrin steckt und das die so lang sind

Dann mach mal schön weiter so!

MfG Der Stuhl


----------



## dot (5. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Die Hausautomatisierung interessiert mich auch  Bin mal gespannt was du da zauberst. Wuerde mich diesbezueglich mal beim roten Konkurrenten von Siemens umschauen. Irgendwas nettes mit Einbaupanel (CP66xx (5.7" - xx") / CP62xx) und einzelnen Busstations-Inseln verkabelt per Ethernet. Das größte Problem wird natürlich die Visu wenn man sich nichts fertiges einkauft...


----------



## NCphalon (5. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Naja die lauten Lüfter ham schon Sinn, durch den starken Luftstrom kann sich nämlich Staub net so gut festsetzen


----------



## BigSmoke (5. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Lolm@n (5. März 2011)

BigSmoke schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen evtl lasse ich sie auch drin, da später sowieso alles in mein Serverraum verbannt wird.



hast du mein Warenkorb gesehen?
was meinst du dazu (du darfst ehrlich sein wenn er sch*** ist =P) ?

MfG


----------



## BigSmoke (5. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Lolm@n (5. März 2011)

BigSmoke schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf das Gehäuse für 600, wäre es eine annehmbare Zusammenstellung.
> Ich muss mich mit dem Thema auch noch genau auseinandersetzen, mal sehen
> was für Lösungswege es noch gibt.
> 
> Gruß



Das Case ist inclusiv redudantem NT
Ein Rack ohne NT kostet aleine ca 190€
Aber das must natürlich du entscheiden

MfG


----------



## fornax7.10 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

@BigSmoke:

Wie siehts mit dem Kameraüberwachungssystem aus? Wie willst du aufzeichnen?
Hast du da schon was? Warum für den Server kein Sockel G34? 8-Kerner + QuadCPU-Board
Ich denke er braucht kein redundantes NT...

mfg


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (10. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Naja also wenn er so viel geld für nen 32 Core sys ausgibt, wird nen redundantes nt wohl auch noch drin sein


----------



## BigSmoke (10. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## NCphalon (11. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Guck dir ma vmWare ESX an, da sparste einiges un kannst die HW effizienter nutzen.


----------



## fornax7.10 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

@BigSmoke:

Ich habe gefragt weil ich hier noch von ner Firmenauflösung 4 oder 5 Sicherheitsfestplattenrekorder rum liegen hab, die ich nicht brauche. 2 davon sind etwas mitgenommen (aber funkrionieren noch  --> Sabotagesicher) da alles in einem großen Container gelandet ist... (auch 19" USVs, 19" Rittal-Racks, ältere Laptops ung PCs, uvm... was ich aber damals nicht mirgenommen habe) Die Reckorder sind im 19" Format und entsprechen deinen Anforderungen... 1HE hoch, 40GB IDE-Platte (reicht echt aus!), weiteres muss ich genauer nach schauen, LAN-Anschluss ist vorhanen... die Rekorder können ins Web streamen und müssten von daher auch übers Web konfigurierbar sein. Wenn du interresiert bist kann ich ja mal mit meinem Papa schwätzen. Dann hättest du auf jedenfall schonmal 4 von 16 Rekordern 

EDITH: Soll ich mal ein paar Bilder posten?

mfg


----------



## BigSmoke (11. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (11. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## fornax7.10 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Ich bin nicht so der Fan von noname Zeugs... Ich halte eine Investition in ein hochwertigeres jederzeit upgradebares Überwachungssystem für sinnvoller. Aber das ist dir überlassen.
Hier die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daten:

*1-Kanal-MPEG-2 Video Streaming Server*


Linux OS mit Passwortschutz, individuell anpassbar
Made in Germany
nicht übermäßig laut
Staubschutzfilter
aufgenommen wird in 1024MB Parts, wenn die Platte voll ist werden die ältesten Blöcke überschrieben

von der Herstellerseite:


> naloge Videoeingänge FBAS / S-Video
> Videokompression MPEG-2
> Audiokompression MPEG1
> Bit-Rate (konstant oder dynamisch) bis 16 Mbit/Sek.
> ...





> *Format*                                                              Videostandard   PAL / NTSC                                                              Videokompression   MPEG-2 MP@ML                                                              Audiokompression   MPEG-1 Layer 2
> *Video IN / OUT*                                                              Video IN (FBAS)   1 x BNC                                                              Video IN (S-Video)   1 x mini DIN 4                                                              Video OUT (FBAS)   1 x BNC                                                              Video OUT (S-Video)   1 x mini DIN 4
> *Audio IN / OUT*                                                              Audio IN   2 x Cinch, stereo                                                              Audio OUT   2 x Cinch, stereo
> *Aufzeichnung*                                                              Aufzeichnungsgeschwindigkeit PAL/NTSC   25 / 30 fps                                                              Video Bit-Rate   0,25 - 16 MBit/Sek                                                                 Konstant und variabel                                                              Audio Bit-Rate   192 - 384 kBit                                                              Auflösung PAL / NTSC   720 x 576  /  720 x 480
> ...


Wegen der Server Hardware kannst du doch mal in Plichis Tagehuch schauen: tagebuch-home-server

mfg


----------



## BigSmoke (28. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (28. März 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (4. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Allgemeines Status Update 28.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## MiToKo (4. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Allgemeines Status Update 28.03.11*

Im Wohnzimmer wären RGB/LED Strips gut geeignet, da man damit Dekorative wesentlich mehr machen kann und Farbige Beleuchtung hat z.T. auch ne entspannenderere Wirkung.


----------



## h_tobi (5. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Allgemeines Status Update 28.03.11*

Ich würde die RGB Beleuchtung indirekt als zusätzliche Option benutzen, so kannst du die Beleuchtung dann individueller anpassen.


----------



## BigSmoke (5. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Allgemeines Status Update 28.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## floric (5. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Allgemeines Status Update 28.03.11*

Habe hier schon länger nicht vorbei geschaut, aber die Pläne sind (wie so vieles hier) echt irre! 
Vor allem den Kontrollraum mit den Screens und Knöpfen will ich mal sehen.
Aber was verstehst Du unter "Multisound". Du hast doch jetzt ein 5.1 und ein 2.1 System gekauft, aber das reicht doch nicht für alle Räume?!
Eventuell könntest Du einen sehr groben Grundriss der Räume geben, damit man sich was unter dem Plan vorstellen kann.
Führe aber ja fleißig Rechnung, und dann sag mir, was ich studieren muss, um auch so eine Rechnung bezahlen zu können.


----------



## BigSmoke (6. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Allgemeines Status Update 28.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (6. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Allgemeines Status Update 28.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (7. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Allgemeines Status Update 28.03.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BENNQ (7. April 2011)

*AW: xxxxxxxxxxx Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Passt doch 

Hoffentlich hatteste n rotes Fähnchen dabei 

Der Boden sieht echt edel aus 

Wollt ihr den komplett selber Verlegen/zuschneiden usw ? und kommt er ins komplette Haus?


----------



## BigSmoke (7. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Benbobo (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Sehr geiles Projekt....vllt gestatten meine Eltern sowas in unserem Haus auch.....^^


----------



## h_tobi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Na, da wird dir in der nächsten Zeit wenigstens nicht langweilig, 
Dann viel Spaß beim Laminat legen, ich freue mich auf die Bilder der ersten Böden.


----------



## Schulkind (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Gz zur Main


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Auch von mir Gratulation zur Main.


----------



## Lolm@n (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Gratulation zur Main 

MfG


----------



## TR 0512 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Cooles Projekt!
Auch von mir Gratulation zur Main.
Und noch ein gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Bierseppi (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Hoffentlich verlegst du den Boden schön 
Und Gratulation zur Main


----------



## PhilSe (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Salle,

an und für sich ja schon total geil, wenn man schon umbaut, dann richtig, ne...? Aber Innenräume Kameraüberwacht muss ja nich sein, wenn man es im Außenbereich richtig anstellt...Aber gut, jedem des seine...
Was kostet denn eig. das ganze Technische Gedöns?

MfG


----------



## Dukex2 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Gratz zur Main, werde gespannt dein Vorhaben weiter verfolgen.


----------



## rayon (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Geiles Projekt!
Bin besonders auf die Umsetzung der Hausautomatisierung gespannt. Ich habe nämlich auch so den Traum eines vollautomatisierten Hauses, indem ganz viele kleine Funktionen stecken. Meins soll dann mal so ähnlich wie das von Bill Gates werden. Naja bin vor allen Dingen darauf gespannt, wie du das alles über Touchpanels, Fernbedienungen und Taster steuern willst. Bin selber ziemlich faul und fange dewegen (natürlich im viel kleineren Maßstab) an daran zu werkeln. Aber das was du planst ist echt Top!


----------



## BigSmoke (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## prost (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Gratz zur Main 
Irre Projekt... Freue mich schon auf Bilder von dem Kontrollraum mit den Monitoren etc. 
[x]Abo


----------



## mythus (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Für die Haussteurung kannst ja nee Siemes CPU 414/416 DP nehmen und per Netzwerk ansteuern. kannst sie so Konfigurieren das die SPS ja weiter läuft ohne Siemens Server. So werd ich das machen die 400 Baugruppen und Profibus mit einer Et200 Habe ich schon zuhause stehen. und da kannst dann schön per Intranet auf den Webserver auf die Visu schauen ( Ok die Software/ Hadware von Siemens ist nicht billig).


----------



## joraku (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Interessantes Projekt 
Für sowas interessiere ich mich schon länger. Falls ich irgendwann mal bauen sollte (erstmal studieren ) werd ich auch sowas machen, vielleicht nicht so eine große Serverfarm, aber auf jeden Fall eine Haussteuerung (Heizung, Licht, Belüftung, Schloss etc.)


----------



## Memono (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Wie wird das ganze dann internetmäßig angebunden?


----------



## Schulkind (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Krass wie die Zugriffszahlen explodiert sind.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Auch von mir Grats zur Main!!!

Sehr nettes Projekt find ich interesant.


----------



## LuCaZ (9. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*



Schulkind schrieb:


> Krass wie die Zugriffszahlen explodiert sind.


 

Na klar, das mal was anderes   Das Thema interessiert mich persönlich auch sehr. Wünsche dir viel Glück


----------



## philipp-dahmer (10. April 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update NAS Server 05.03.11*



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Tag
> 
> Noch kurz zum Kamerasystem…
> Ich hätte hier ein Set gefunden das meinen Anforderungen entspricht. VisorTech Profi-Überwachungssystem mit HDD-Recorder & 8 CCD-Kameras. Was meint ihr dazu ?
> ...


 

Ich kann die nur den Tipp geben, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!LASS DIE FINGER VON DEM PEARL SCHEI!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn du was wirklich gutes haben willst, dann sieh dich mal hier um Sicherheitstechnik, ABUS Alarmanlagen + Videoüberwachung - ABUS Security-Center , wenn du da was willst, kann ich für den guten Preis sorgen.
Habe selber diese Systeme schon bei vielen Kunden verbaut und alle hoch zufrieden. Ich kann die auch mal en Link per PN schicken, zu einem Kunden Gerät, welches übers Internet verfügbar ist.


----------



## BigSmoke (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Kunohara (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

HiHo,

erstmal gratz zur Main....

Der Boden sieht wirklich schön nobel aus und ich freue mich auf die weiteren Updates...

Und zum Thema Pearl.. Lass bloss die Finger von dem Zeug.. Es hält wirklich nicht sehr lange, leider...


----------



## BENNQ (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Ein Multitouch-Tabel im Wohnzimmer


----------



## BigSmoke (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## TwilightAngel (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Wenn deine Wohnung im Erdgeschoss liegt, wäre auch ein "Getränkefach" beim Briefkasten denkbar, bei dem der Lieferant deine Getränkekiste(n) reinstellen kann, auch wenn du nicht da bist und die Getränke auch noch gekühlt werden.


----------



## philipp-dahmer (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

@ BigSmoke
Du solltest einfach mal durchklicken. Bei Abus gibts echt super Außen- und Innenkameras.
Videoüberwachung - Schutz und Sicherheit für jedes Objekt - Videoüberwachung - ABUS Security-Center
Desweiteren gibt es für den Innenbereich super getarnte Kameras Tarnkameras / Spezialkameras / Analogkameras / Videoüberwachung - ABUS Security-Center
Die Festplattenrecorder sind echt top. Kann den hier nur empfehlen 16-Kanal Digitalrekorder / 4 - 16-Kanal Digitalrekorder / Digitalrekorder / Aufzeichnungssysteme / Videoüberwachung - ABUS Security-Center
passen 4 S-ATA Platten rein (bei einem Kunden sind 4*1,5TB drin, das ist echt geil. mit 16 Kameras dran volle Qualität 2 Monate Material) Netzwerkzugang mit eigenem Webserver, Alarmrelais 4 Stück für sabotage etc.
Ich hätte auch noch 2*4 Kanal PCI Steckkarten da, die könnte ich dir schenken, da ist aber die Software bei weitem nicht so gut wie die DigitalRecorder von Abus.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

@ TwilightAngel haha die Idee is gut ,aber wer bekommt denn Getränke geliefert?? ^^

Die Spiegel Idee ist echt ziemlich cool. Wär cool, wenn du auch im weiteren Verlauf viele Bilder lieferst, weil die meisten , die solche Automatisierungsprojekte am Haus vornehmen auf Bilder verzichten , aber über 5 Seiten schreiben was sie gemacht haben, was ziemlich trocken und unanschaulich , am besten wäre zum Schluss wäre ein Video mit Hausbesichtigung wie bei MTV Cribs xD.


----------



## BigSmoke (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Hammer Projekt!!


----------



## floric (10. April 2011)

Die vom Touchtable haben vor kurzem geschrieben, dass ein kommerzieller Weiterbau möglich wäre.  Lass dir mal einen Kostenvoranschlag machen. Die Jungs haben es drauf!


----------



## Lolm@n (10. April 2011)

also fals du getarnte Cams kaufst fotografier die bitte nicht. Zudem auch nicht die kompletten Kameras und wo die sind denn so wäre die ganze überwachung einwenig sinnlos ^^
oder kannst ja eine oder 2 Cams zeigen das macht nix aber nicht alle.
Denn man muss sich nicht mal hier anmelden um die bilder zu sehen.

MfG


----------



## zcei (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

haha das wäre lustig: hier seht ihr die kameras... da und da und da sind die toten winkel und achja: ich wohne auf der musterstrasse in musterstadt 

Aber sehr nices Projekt, mal was anderes :> werds weiter verfolgen.

Main verdient ;D also glückwunsch


----------



## Jurado18 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Da bleibt nur die Frage: Wo ist der Panic Room? 

Ich persönlich finde die Vernetzung eines Hauses auch sehr interessant, zumindest sollte mna überall im Haus auf die volle DSL-Bandbreite zurückgreifen können. Ob ich mein Haus, aber in ein Hochsicherheitstrakt verwandeln müsste, weiß ich nicht..


----------



## Genildor (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Ein sehr schönes Projekt hast du BigSmoke. Und gratz zur Main!  



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch super an, so etwas hab ich hier im Forum auch mal in einem TB gesehen/gelesen.
> Ich sollte mal auf die Suche gehen und die Themenstarter anschreiben.


 
Stichwort für einen selbst gebauten Touchtable ist "mtmini" hier ein nettes Forum mit viel Wissen und diversen Anleitungen/Techniken: Forum Home - NUI Group Community Forums


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Was für ein Projekt. 
Bin leider jetzt erst darauf gestoßen und habe es mal im groben überflogen. 
Was mir ein großer Dorn im Auge war, war die Tatsache, dass dir die Lüfter zu laut seien. 
Als Fachinformatiker kann ich dir sagen, dass du keine leisen finden wirst. Die müssen eine Menge Kühlleistung erbringen und verhindern durch den starken Luftstrom auch weitestgehend das Staubansetzen.
Den dann einfach nur so in einen Raum zu stellen würde ich mir überlegen. Einen Serverschrank solltest du schon in erwägung ziehen, da diese wirklich ein großes Maß dämmen. Ein gutes Mittelklassemodell wäre schon für 2,5k zu haben. (so teuer war zumindest der hier auf Arbeit ). Es gäbe natürlich auch schon viel billigere für knapp unter 200. Aber ob die was taugen kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Ansonsten mach weiter so.


----------



## Lolm@n (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*



SVR schrieb:


> Was für ein Projekt.
> Bin leider jetzt erst darauf gestoßen und habe es mal im groben überflogen.
> Was mir ein großer Dorn im Auge war, war die Tatsache, dass dir die Lüfter zu laut seien.
> Als Fachinformatiker kann ich dir sagen, dass du keine leisen finden wirst. Die müssen eine Menge Kühlleistung erbringen und verhindern durch den starken Luftstrom auch weitestgehend das Staubansetzen.
> ...


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen 

ServerHW = Laut 

wobei bei 4HE Racks gibt es von Thermalright spezielle kühler die sind rel. leise je nach Lüfter und so kann man das ganze schon Leiserbringen aber bei 1-2 HE vergiss es ein leisen Server zu haben denn sonst überhitzt die HW denn man sollte nicht vergessen Server CPU's haben einen gleich hohen TDP wie auch Desktop Modelle und bei 2/4 Sockel Modellen demfall das 2-4 Fache 

Das musste ich auch merken bei meinen beiden DualCore 604 CPU's 

MfG


----------



## BigSmoke (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Dann solltest du den Raum aber noch irgendwie Schalldicht machen. 
Meiner Meinung nach, dämmt der Schrank mehr, als wenn ne normale Zimmertür nen Raum abschließt.


----------



## BigSmoke (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Ohne Fenster oder Klimaanlage ist das natürlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich die Hitze anstaut. Und ein Ventilator würde die warme Luft auch nur im Raum verteilen.


----------



## BigSmoke (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Das hieße aber Lärm im benachbarten Raum und natürlich auch die Wärme, die nach dort ausgestrahlt wird.

Edit: 
Damit es nicht so pessimistisch rüber kommt. 
Scheint wohl die einzige Alternative zu bleiben. Und wie es aussieht, wäre da ja dann auch direkt ein Fenster.


----------



## Hübie (11. April 2011)

Das ist kein Coupé sondern ein regulärer E36/4 mit 1,6l Hubraum (99 bzw. 102 PS) 

Sonst aber mal nett zu lesen wie man so etwas integriert. Mal was anderes zwischen all den "Ich baue am Rechner rum"-Tagebücher


----------



## BigSmoke (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Jap. Geld wächst ja bekanntlich nicht auf Bäumen. 
Ein billiger Schallschutz wäre ansonsten Kork. 
0,5cm dämmem soviel wie 20cm Beton.


----------



## Hübie (11. April 2011)

Das stimmt. Kork oder dichter Schaumstoff schlucken Schall recht gut. Denke an die Konvektion im Serverraum. Das ist wichtig. Wie sieht es mit Notstrom aus? Sonst knipps ich dir ein Kabel durch und komme ungeschoren ins Haus


----------



## mythus (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kannst du keinen Durchbruch nach draußen machen
Und dann sowas wie eine Dunstabzugshabe dafür nutzen, die per Timer halt immer wieder mal an geht. 
eben nicht Dauerbetrieb oder eben über Temeperaturregelung.

hatte mir sowas mal in mein Schlafzimmer bei meinen Eltern zuhause gemacht. damit die Luft besser war, da kein fenster.
habe dafür 2 Umwälzlüfter benutzt.


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Bei Kork könnte er die Wände aber direkt noch als riesige Pinnwände nutzen. 
Außerdem sieht es, meiner Meinung nach, ästhetischer als Schaumstoff aus.


----------



## BigSmoke (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Du könntest auch Schüsseln mit Trockeneis aufstellen und einen Ventilator anschmeißen.
Das wäre zwar ziemlich MacGyver-like, aber den Sinn würde es sicher erfüllen.

Vorteil: Trockeneis ist billig
Nachteil: Du müsstest es immer wieder nachfüllen. Was auf Dauer sicher auch aufs Geld geht.


----------



## BigSmoke (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Das wäre wohl zumindest die effektivste Lösung.


----------



## BigSmoke (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Hübie (11. April 2011)

Kauf dir eine gebrauchte die überholt wurde. In der Firma haben wir einige die schon n paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und trotzdem einwandfrei laufen.


----------



## dadstaxi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber als ich diene einfache lichtkonstruktion gesehen habe bin ich schon etwas erschrocken..

wieso benutzt du nicht einfach KNX/EIB? da kannste dir bei so nem großen projekt echt viel arbeit sparn..?


----------



## Witcher (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Oder du nimmst LCN bzw nur fürs licht DALI


----------



## BigSmoke (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## floric (30. April 2011)

Keine news? Ich warte auf Updates.


----------



## Ecki1986 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Nicht nur du 

Aber man muss ja bedenken das der TE auch erst mal was arbeiten muss bevor Updates kommen.

Zudem war Ostern vl hat er Ostereier gesucht


----------



## BigSmoke (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Shopping Tour Boden 07.04.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Rohbau Zwischenbericht Teil 1 04.05.11*

Oha, da musst du aber noch einen gaaaaaanz großen Haufen Arbeit reinstecken, bis dein Wunsch erfüllt ist  Viel Spaß & Glück dabei :p Kann man irgendwie helfen?^^


----------



## joraku (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Rohbau Zwischenbericht Teil 1 04.05.11*

Eine Frage: wohnst du gerade in dieser Wohnung?


----------



## BigSmoke (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Rohbau Zwischenbericht Teil 1 04.05.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Bierseppi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Rohbau Zwischenbericht Teil 1 04.05.11*

na ja renovieren muss man da schon


----------



## BigSmoke (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Rohbau Zwischenbericht Teil 1 04.05.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Bufu Oo (26. Juni 2011)

Find ich gut das es weiter geht.
Das krankenhaus war sicher ein kleiner rückschlag was die zeit betrifft aber die hast du ja wenn ich das recht in erinnerung habe.
Bin auf die nächsten updates gespannt.


----------



## BigSmoke (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update: Reanimation…Wohnzimmer/ Kabel + Decke etc. 25.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## fornax7.10 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Die Lösung gefällt mir! Allerdings hätte ich die Stromversorgung unter den Drucker gebaut und dann die Server nach unten versetzt, wegen dem Gewicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Das sind 3 gute Ikea-Tische, die halten sowas aus 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie du die Kabel alle verstecken willst :p


----------



## Dr.J4cK (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

einfach hammer .. abo


----------



## fornax7.10 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das sind 3 gute Ikea-Tische, die halten sowas aus...



ähm ja, das ist eigentlich nur 3mm MDF-Platte mit ein Bisschen Pappe drin (ich habe selber nen LACKRack)


----------



## SVR (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Also den Serverraum wirst du auch in tiefster Finsternis finden. Einfach dem ohrenbetäubenden Rauschen folgen. 

Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## BigSmoke (27. Juni 2011)

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## affli (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Moin Bigsmoke

Immer wieder interessant hier reinzugucken. Natürlich blöd dein Krankenhausaufenthalt. 
Aber nach vorne schauen, jetzt kanns ja wieder weiter gehen. 

Wie ist das, machst du eigentlich die ganzen anfallenden Spitzarbeiten, einlegen und einziehen der Rohre und Kabel selber?


----------



## BigSmoke (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## h_tobi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Da hast du ja noch einiges vor dir. Schön, das du wieder fit bist und werkeln kannst. 
Die Idee mit den Lichtbändern und den Abgehängten Decken gefällt mir sehr gut, das wird dir einiges erleichtern. 
Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg, ich freue mich auf dein nächstes Update.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Das Funktionsprinzip der Tür ist ja mehr oder weniger einfach... Willst du denn auch so ein Tastenfeld haben wie in dem Video? Ansonsten würd ich mit 2 Endschaltern arbeiten und dann nur einen Knopf, welcher auf und zu macht, das ließe sich auch per Flipflop regeln!


----------



## BigSmoke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## fornax7.10 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Vllt. kannst du ja eine schiebe-Tür für später einplanen....  Mit den Spielereien hast du Recht! ...aber es können nie genug sein, auch wenn sie nicht so aufwändig sind...


----------



## BigSmoke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## fisio (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Hi,

ein Kollege hat mir von deinem Projekt erzählt und erstmal großen Respekt vor deinem Vorhaben... hast dir ordentlich was vorgenommen.
Hatte heute leider nicht so viel Zeit, mir dein Projekt ganz durchzulesen... Habe aber eine Frage: Wie hast du denn die Steuerung deiner Fenster, Türen und und und vor? Du wolltest dir doch eine Firma dafür aussuchen, die das quasi fertig anbieten, oder? Wenn ja, was haste da für eine Firma?

Ansonsten weiterhin gutes gelingen!


----------



## BigSmoke (28. Juni 2011)

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## fornax7.10 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Serverschrank / Rack Teil 2 27.06.11*

Sieht schonmal gut aus! 

Verbaust du Leerrohre? 

...wir haben zum Glück welche verbaut, denn hin und wieder muss man schon noch mal an die Verkabelung um was zu erweitern oder so...


----------



## BigSmoke (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer Elektrik Teil 1 29.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Bufu Oo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer Elektrik Teil 1 29.06.11*

Wenn ich so die Dosenarmada da sehe möchte ich dich nochmal auf etwas aufmerksam machen.
Du solltest bedenken, wenn es alles am Ende ordentlich aussehen soll und die Dosen nicht einfach nur als Loch in der Wand haben willst, das es die Rahmen für Steckdosen und Co nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe gibt.
Sonst kann ich dir mit der großen roten Freundin nur zustimmen, ohne die würde ich so ein Projekt schon fast nicht anfangen.
Aber dafür habt ihr ja gut geschafft...weiter so bin gespannt


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer Elektrik Teil 1 29.06.11*

 Uiuiui, da hast du ja noch einiges vor dir, die Wände sehen auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus....


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. Juni 2011)

Die schlitze kann man auch ganz gut mit der flex in die wand zaubern.


2 x schneiden, im abstand so breit wie der schlitz sein soll, und den rest bekommt man problemlos mit der kleinen bosch raus 

Gut is nen bisschen staubig aber wir sind doch männer 


Edit: diamantscheibe is von vorteil


----------



## BigSmoke (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer Elektrik Teil 1 29.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer Elektrik Teil 1 29.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer Elektrik Teil 1 29.06.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## fornax7.10 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Mensch ist das ein Konstrukt geworden!

Wiso willst du verschiedene Neonröhren verbauen, wenn ein RGB-LED-Band/Schlauch doch einfacher wär? damit kannst du die Farben feiner einstellen ....(eine weitere Spielerei)

Egal wie du dich entscheidest! ich werde es gespannt weiterverfolgen


----------



## BigSmoke (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Markusretz (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Respekt für deine Deckenkonstruktion 
Dachte am Anfang erst dies wird eine normale Überkreuzlattung (nennt man das so?)
Als ich dann die ersten Bilder sah dachte ich erst, hält die Decke daran überhaut?
Jetzt kann man sich schon bald fragen, ob die alte Decke die Holzkonstruktion hält 

Aber sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass dein Platz zum Kabelverlegen knapp wird 


Gruß Markus


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Schöne Grüße und großes Lob an deinen Vater, die Deckenkonstruktion hat er absolut super und sauber umgesetzt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Aaaalter!!!
Ich bin ja sozusagen mit dem Werkzeug in der Hand geboren worden, aber was du da machst!!!
Lob an deinen Vater für die Deckenkonstruktion!
Wenn ich erstmal mit der Schule fertig bin und studiert hab, dann kommt sowas sicher noch!!
Aber was machst du, wenn du umziehen musst/willst??
MfG


----------



## fornax7.10 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*



SniperPhil schrieb:


> Wenn ich erstmal mit der Schule fertig bin und studiert hab, dann kommt sowas sicher noch!!
> Aber was machst du, wenn du umziehen musst/willst??


Aus seiner Traumbude ausziehen? ne ich glaub daraus wird nichts
...und ich freu mich auf dein TB


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

ich glaub wenn er mit dem Haus fertig ist, bekommen ihn da keine zehn Pferde mehr raus


----------



## BigSmoke (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Willst du wirklich tapezieren? Ich würde innen auch verputzen und dann streichen. Ist besser für das Raumklima und du sparst dir das tapezieren


----------



## Markusretz (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Da muss ich STSLeon recht geben.
Meine Badrenovierung ist fast abgeschlossen und an der Decke haben wir ganz feinen Rauputz.
Dieser gefällt mir von Tag zu Tag immer besser.

Aber letztendlich ist es ja deine Entscheidung. Muss ja dir gefallen und nicht uns 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zus3l (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Respekt für das bisher geleistete
Hast du inzwischen eine finale Idee zur Serverraumkühlung/belüftung? Oder habe ich da was überlesen.
MfG


----------



## püschi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Nochmal zur Belüftung:

Habe mich letztens dieses Video gefunden: 
YouTube -Bitcoin mining with ATI Radeon Sapphire HD 5850

Ab 0:45 sieht man was zur Abluft. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja


----------



## BigSmoke (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## chris86 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Schei.. die Wand an was fürn riesen PC!!! 

Da haste mal mein Abo! Wenn ich so viel Geld hab wie du, dann wird das mein nächstes Projekt....also niemals


----------



## Bockisch (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

sehr schön hat dein vater die decke abgehängt gz


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Dachte erst du weichst die Wand mit roter Farbe ein bevor du die Schlitze reinkloppst 

Aber ne feine Deckenkonstruktion is das, da haste hoffentlich genug Platz für die par km Kabel^^


----------



## BigSmoke (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 1 01.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Bufu Oo (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Leerrohr + Elektrik FAIL*

So wie ich das sehe ist das Kabel ja nich ganz für die Tonne da kann man sicher noch einiges nutzen 
Das ist schon echt schade das die ganze Arbeit für die Katz war. Aber sonst hast du ja gut geschafft so wie ich das sehe.
Aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich und du stehst ja noch ziemlich am Anfang deines Projekts also Kopf hoch und weiter gehts.


----------



## RG Now66 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Leerrohr + Elektrik FAIL*

wow ein echt geiles Grossprojekt


----------



## NCphalon (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Leerrohr + Elektrik FAIL 09.07.11*

Will auch so en Fußboden


----------



## BigSmoke (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Leerrohr + Elektrik FAIL 09.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Leerrohr + Elektrik FAIL 09.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## püschi (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Sieht ziemlich gut aus! Nur ab jetzt darfst du aus deiner Festung nie mehr ausziehen


----------



## NCphalon (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Nenn es GLaDOS^^

An der Wand fehlt noch "The cake is a lie"^^


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Ossiracer (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer Fake-Wand 10.07.11*

Hör ma mit Spam auf bitte

@Topic: Schöne Arbeit bis jetzt! Deine Schuhe sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Bufu Oo (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

Sieht super aus die Decke. Da hat sich aber auch jemand Mühe gegeben bei der Abzweigdose 
Worauf dürfen wir uns denn in der Küche freuen?


----------



## King_Sony (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

bin schon gespannt wie das fertig wird ^^. Aber so viele Bilder sind gut


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

..............->
Ich bewundere deine arbeit.


----------



## fornax7.10 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> ..............->
> Ich bewundere deine arbeit.


 
anders kann man es nicht sagen!

Du machst mich echt geil auf meine eigene Bude!


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Kusanar (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

au backe, is das geil 
löst bei mir sofort ein "will-haben"-feeling aus...

die markierungen mit der roten spraydose sind ja fetzig


----------



## Blizzart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

Ich bin echt begeistert von deiner Arbeit,
das ist echt der hammer, und genau das ist schon ewig mein Kindheitstraum *___*
Ich glaube ich werde mich bei dir melden sobald der Hausbau ansteht, dann kann das alles schon integriert werden ;D
Bin echt gespannt wie es weiter geht und freue mich auf deine umfangreichen Bilder Updates


----------



## BigSmoke (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Update Wohnzimmer / Decke Teil 2 + Elektrik Teil 2 11.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## King_Sony (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Decke Teil 1 12.07.11*

War die Decke vorher schief?


----------



## BigSmoke (12. Juli 2011)

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Decke Teil 2 16.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Decke Teil 2 16.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Decke Teil 2 16.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Koyote (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Kannst du die Bilder nicht mal einbinden ? Wäre viel angenehmer.


----------



## BigSmoke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Wahrscheinlich meint er, das die Bilder gleich in einer gut anschaubaren Größe im Beitrag sind. Sich durch die Bilderschow zu Klicken nervt tatsächlich immer etwas, weil jedes Bild hier immer ewig zum Laden brauch.


----------



## Koyote (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Schau mal hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## BigSmoke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BENNQ (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Irgendwie denk ich dein Home wird nicht in die Gegend passen 

Aber ich hab grad in dem Update davor ne Treppe gesehen... Da könnte man doch unter den Stufen hübsch was mit Beleuchtung machen


----------



## BigSmoke (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche - Mauern + Dosen 17.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update: Küche allg. + Wohnzimmer spachtel etc. 20.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (23. Juli 2011)

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche alles & co + erste CAM 23.07.11*

Sehr schön!

Wieviele Kameras haste du vor zu verbauen? Da gäbs bestimmt n paar mehr Orte wo man welche unterbringen könnte


----------



## BigSmoke (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche alles & co + erste CAM 23.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Midsna (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche alles & co + erste CAM 23.07.11*

Wie konnte ich das Projekt den so lange übersehen! Das nenne ich mal ne Case-Mod  Super Arbeit bis jetzt. Baust die Küche auch noch selber auf oder macht das gleich das Küchenstudio?


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche alles & co + erste CAM 23.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche alles & co + erste CAM 23.07.11*

saucooles projekt, keine frage!
ich frage mich nur so nebenbei, für was brauchst du die kameras? ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, ist nur aus interesse!
kann ja viele gründe haben: viele einbrüche in der region, du besitzt tonnen von goldbarren usw.


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche alles & co + erste CAM 23.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche alles & co + erste CAM 23.07.11*



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Ich brauch die Kameras eigentlich nicht, mich interessiert nur die Technik und ich finde es interessant was für Möglichkeiten man damit hat . Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es auch vermehrt Einbruchsserien, aber bei mir wird sowie so nicht Eingebrochen da es bei mir nichts zu holen gibt. Vandalismus wird bei uns auch ganz groß geschrieben, mein Auto und unzählige aus der Nachbarschaft sind regelmäßig das Ziel von nächtlichen Attacken. Das gesamte Packet hat mich dann überzeug mir Kameras anzuschaffen, allgemein sind die Kameras aber nur für mein Spieltrieb zu befriedigen



wobei, wenn man die mühen & kosten bedenkt, die in deinem projekt stecken, sind die kameras vielleicht doch ganz angebracht.
neider gibt es immer wieder, die ihren neid dann in aggressionen umwandeln. hoffe du brauchst die dinger wirklich nur zum "spielen".


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche alles & co + erste CAM 23.07.11*

Umpf  Mich würd ja mal interessieren was die Dinger dann an Daten produzieren wenn man das aufzeichnen würde


----------



## BigSmoke (24. Juli 2011)

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## püschi (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche geschliffen + gestrichen 24.07.11*

Warum hast du die Balkontür eigentlich zugemauert? Gibt es noch eine andere?


----------



## skdiggy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche geschliffen + gestrichen 24.07.11*



püschi schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Balkontür eigentlich zugemauert? Gibt es noch eine andere?


 
ja,wie hätte er sonst das Bild von außen machen können


----------



## Nosferatu05 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche geschliffen + gestrichen 24.07.11*

Schönes Thema. Aber wieso musstest du schleifen nachdem du verputzt hast oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Ich lasse den immer antrocknen und gehe dann mit Schwammbrett drüber. Wird 1a glatt und staubt nicht so viel. Vor allem geht es schneller. Vielleicht verstehe ich aber auch den Sinn dahinter nicht


----------



## BigSmoke (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche geschliffen + gestrichen 24.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche geschliffen + gestrichen 24.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## fornax7.10 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*

Solche Vorher/Nachher-Verglieche finde ich ja immer toll

Eines kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen: Es geht vorwärts!

Wann soll das Projekt den zum Großteil abgeschlossen sein? ...denn kleine Bastelleien gibt ja zum Glück immer

PS: zu den Doppelposts: schreib mir oder jemand anderem eine PN damit man schnell einen "Gefällt mir"-Post dazwischen quetschen kann...


----------



## BigSmoke (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*

na dann, auf ans werk! ich drück die daumen, dass es reibungslos von statten geht.


----------



## BENNQ (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> PS: zu den Doppelposts: schreib mir oder jemand anderem eine PN damit  man schnell einen "Gefällt mir"-Post dazwischen quetschen kann...



Bin dabei  Bei anderen TBs sind sie da auch ned so pingelig 

Dein Projekt geht echt gut voran 

Hast du da einen Tresor in der Küche?

Und was kommt an 'Technik' in die Küche?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*



> @ Nosferatu05 Ich hab die Decke mit Spachtelmasse verspachtelt und damit  bekommt man keine 100% glatte Fläche hin und muss später die  Unebenheiten raus schleifen. Verputz habe ich noch nicht das kommt erst.


Aber durch das verputzen bekommst du doch die Unebenheiten raus wenn du nicht grob fahrlässig den Eimer gegen die Wände geworfen hast  falls du nicht so geübt darin bist (habe mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen) kannst du ja Schnellputzschienen verwenden. Ich mache das aus der Hand heraus jetzt wo ich das in meiner ganzen Wohnung erledigt habe. Aber geschliffen habe ich nichts. Auch nicht, als ich neue Wände gezogen habe. Von Führungsschienen habe ich erst hinterher erfahren


----------



## skdiggy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*

Ot:
Ist es schwer die Ausgleichsmasse als Leie selber zu verteilen? Ich müsste das bei mir Zuhause auch machen .


----------



## BigSmoke (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## affli (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Fliesenspiegel Runde 1. 27.07.11*

Echt coll was Du / Ihr das so alles selber macht! Ist ein haufen Arbeit! 
Ist es möglich das der Küchenablauf wie auch W&K Wasser etwas hoch sitzen? (Küchenbecken + Sifon)
Oder täuscht die Perspektive so?!

(Pass aber auf des es nicht zu stark OT wird)

Bleibe immer gespannt am Ball


----------



## BigSmoke (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Fliesenspiegel Runde 1. 27.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## skdiggy (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Grundierung + Ausgleichmasse 25.07.11*



BigSmoke schrieb:


> @  skidiggy ist eig. super einfach je nach Ausgleichmasse 25kg mit 5 bis 6 Liter Wasser anmachen und dann mit der Glättkelle verarbeiten. Vorbereitungen sind auch schnell gemacht, Bodenfläche säubern, grundieren, Gewebe auf den Boden tackern und noch mals über das Gewebe grundieren. Evtl. noch die Ränder mit Schaum ausspritzen das dir die Suppe nicht wegläuft.


 

danke für die info,ich werde das bei der nächsten renovierung auch mal durchziehen 

p.s:hab dir 5sterne fürs tagebuch gegeben ,ist einfach klasse was du alles machst


----------



## Bierseppi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Fliesenspiegel Runde 1. 27.07.11*

Aber du hast dir die Falschen abstandshalter für die Fliesen geholt


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Fliesenspiegel Runde 1. 27.07.11*

Ich mag so Bauprojekte ebenfalls. Gibt für mich nichts schöneres. Zumal man schnell eine Lebensaufgabe daraus machen kann. Wenn man im Nachhinein seine Bilder sieht wie es vorher aussah, wundert man sich. Mich würde interessieren was du am Ende grob ausgegeben hast


----------



## affli (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Fliesenspiegel Runde 1. 27.07.11*



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Ist hart an der Grenze aber es geht



Hab ich das doch trotzdem richtig gesehen.. Dann viel "Glück" und Spass weiterhin!


----------



## BigSmoke (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Fliesenspiegel Runde 1. 27.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Fliesenspiegel Runde 1. 27.07.11*

Ich dachte erst das sind glatte schwarze Fliesen aber die sehen ja aus wie Schieferplatten von der Oberfläche her. Ich hatte auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine Wand in der Küche zu fliesen ähnlich wie diese hier http://www.fechner-sauna.de/images/ausstattung_steinwand.jpg, aber ich bin davon weg weil ich jetzt schon angenervt mit der Putzerei. Alles was uneben ist versuche ich in der Küche zu vermeiden. 

Baust du dir die Küche dann auch selbst? Vom Platz her läßt sich da meiner Meinung nach schön frei austoben 

edit: jetzt shee ich grade. Kann es sein das diese Schieferoptik unter einer Schicht ist und du dadurch ne glatte Oberfläche hast? Dann vergiß meinen Text oben


----------



## BigSmoke (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer mini Update Küche Fliesenspiegel Runde 2 + alter Heizkörper raus. 27.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BENNQ (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche Dekor Edelputz, Tapete, Außenbeleuchtung Tag #1 28.07.11*

In der Lampe ist aber keine Kamera oder ?


----------



## BigSmoke (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche Dekor Edelputz, Tapete, Außenbeleuchtung Tag #1 28.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche Dekor Edelputz, Tapete, Außenbeleuchtung Tag #1 28.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## King_Sony (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche auf der Zielgeraden 30.07.11*

sieht gut aus . Ist das Parkett verlegen schwer?


----------



## skdiggy (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche auf der Zielgeraden 30.07.11*



King_Sony schrieb:


> sieht gut aus . Ist das Parkett verlegen schwer?


 

ist wie puzzeln


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche auf der Zielgeraden 30.07.11*



skdiggy schrieb:


> ist wie puzzeln


Triffts ganz gut!
Du musst nur die Nuten mit den Gegenstücken verzahnen und festkleben...
MfG


----------



## BigSmoke (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche auf der Zielgeraden 30.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Der Maniac (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche + Lagerplatz etc. 30.07.11*

Uiuiuiuiuiuiui!

Na hoffentlich vergisst du nicht, welches Kabel wofür war?!  Ist besonders lustig wenn man sich alles beschriftet und dann weiterarbeitet, alles abisoliert zum nacheinander anklemmen... Blöd ist dann immer nur wenn an dem abisolierten Kram die Zettel mit der Beschriftung waren xD Passiert mir immernoch ab und zu


----------



## BigSmoke (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche + Lagerplatz etc. 30.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche + Lagerplatz etc. 30.07.11*

Ikea Küche und Ikea Geräte. Spar mir nicht am falschen Ende  Letztendlich kommts aber auf das Ergebnis an.


----------



## Gnome (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche + Lagerplatz etc. 30.07.11*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ikea Küche und Ikea Geräte. Spar mir nicht am falschen Ende  Letztendlich kommts aber auf das Ergebnis an.


 
Was solln das heißen? Nur weil IKEA draufsteht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es Müll ist. IKEA hat verdammt gutes Zeug und das kann auch verdammt teuer sein. Also keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen. Das kann schnell ins Auge gehen


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das es Müll ist oder? Im Klartext heißt das aber, das Ikea-Küchen sich im mitleren Qualitätssegment ansiedeln. Wenn ich dann aber schon meine Wohnung oder das Haus von grundauf umbaue, würde ich jedenfalls nicht an der Küche sparen, denn diese spiegelt meiner Meinung nach immer die Wohnverhältnisse und den Lebensstandard wieder. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung und schlecht reden möchte ich die Möbel nicht. Man darf jedoch nicht vergessen, das Ikea kein Küchenhersteller ist. Dafür gibt es extra Unternehmen wie Zeyko, Eggersmann, Göhring und Co.


----------



## STSLeon (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Bei einer Küche muss aber auch jeder wissen was man damit erreichen will. Ein gelernter Koch hat sicher auch an seine Privatküche andere Ansprüche als jemand der sich nach Feierabend was zu essen macht und vielleicht 3 mal im Jahr wirklich groß aufkochen muss. Ich würde für eine Küche nicht über 4000€ ausgeben. Einen Lebensstandard an einer Küche festzumachen ist ähnlich sinnlos wie am Auto.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Wenn ihr grad beim Thema Ikea seit:
Ich find Ikea total genial. Wir haben ein Hochbett von Ikea, welches jetzt schon mindestens 8 Jahre alt ist und schon 5-6 mal auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut wurde und immer noch einwandfrei steht.Und man achte mal auf die Herstellungsländer der Regalbretter und ähnliches. Wir haben ein Regal, was aus Brettern aus 4 verschiedenen Ländern besteht.
@Smoke Glückwunsch zur Küche
Und ich hab mal eine Frage zum Badezimmer(auch wenns etwas seltsam klingt) was für eine Toilette wird es? Ganz normale Standardtoilette oder auch etwas automatisches? Vlt. eine Geberit AquaClean oder sowas?


----------



## BigSmoke (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Nur weil es von Ikea ist, ist es ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, wünsche dir Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Klar. Kann ich verstehen wenn man abstriche macht und es ist auch absolut nichts verwerfliches daran. Das was du aber unter selbst zusammen gestellt verstehst, ist das normale Angebot was man bei Ikea erhält. Selbst zusammen stellen ist eigentlich auf Maß bringen wodurch man nicht errechnen muss wieviel Platz ich in der Küche habe, sondern wie groß die Schränke sein dürfen  Das ist auch unter anderem der Grund, warum diese Küchen schnell mal 20000 oder mehr kosten. Aber es gibt auch Mittel und Wege eben diese Standard-Schränke hübsch in die Räunlichkeiten zu integrieren und da sagtest du selbst, das dies dein vater übernimmt. Bin auf jeden Fall auf das Ergebnis gespannt und wünsche viel Spaß beim Auspacken und Pappe weg bringen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Also ich kann gegen meine IKEA-Küche nichts sagen, solange man die Fähigkeiten und Hilfen hat um sie aufzubauen steht sie einer richtigen Markenküche nicht viel hinterher. Und vom P/L-Verhältnis wohl unschlagbar.

Einer Baumarktküche würde ich sie auf jeden Fall vorziehen. Man muss ja auch nicht die IKEA-Elektrogeräte nehmen, man kann ja auch andere reinbauen.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Es ist keine 0815 fertig Küche...


 
Ich denk sie ist von Ikea, du widersprichst dir 



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Die selbe Küche oder sagen  wir mal fast die selbe Küche hätte mich im Küchstudio 20k   gekostet und das war mir eindeutig zu viel.



Das kommt aufs Küchenhaus und den Hersteller sowie den Küchenplaner an. Die Kombination machts. Mit Häcker oder Alno vielleicht, Burger/Bauformat bzw. Nobilia hätte man Ikea ähnlich hinbekommen, Preislich gesehen. Qualitativ dafür deutlich höher!



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Ich wette auch wenn die  Küche erst mal steht wird kein Mensch auf die Idee kommen das sie aus  dem Ikea ist.



Jemand der sich auch sonst mit Ikea zufrieden gibt vermutlich nicht, ein Kenner oder qualitätsbewusster Mensch vermutlich schon.

Aber alle mal besser als eine Baumarktküche oder gewisse Poco/Boss/Rollermarken, soviel ist mal sicher.


Ansonsten, sehr sehr schönes Projekt. Drücke die Daumen das alles weiterhin mehr oder weniger Reibungslos klappt!


----------



## xdevilx (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

so ein gschmarr was ist an einer ikea küche verwerflich?  wenn du zuviel geld hast  ich nehms dir gerne ab für meine küche. dan bestell ich mir eine im küchenstudio und gut
manchmal frag ich mich echt was die ganzen neureichen im hirn haben. scheinbar aber nix 

@TE geiles projekt


----------



## ATB (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Was soll das eigentlich so kosten?

RESPEKT


----------



## Hassla (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Verfolge dein Projekt auch schon eine ganze Zeit. Sieht sehr interessant aus. Leider bin ich noch zu Jung für ein Haus und so ein Projekt. Wird aber hoffentlich auch irgendwann so sein. 
Die Fliesen in der Küche gefallen mir sehr gut. Nur würde ich mir persönlich keine IKEA-Küche kaufen, wenn ich so ein Projekt machen würde. Nichts gegen IKEA aber hmm .
Auch finde ich dein Konzept durchdacht und klar. Nur fände ich die Idee interessanter, dass man UP-Kabelkanäle legt, dass man nachträglich kabel austauschen könnte, ohne dass man gleich wieder die Wand aufmachen müsste...


mfg


----------



## BigSmoke (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*



> Lichtsteuerung über
> -Taster/Schalter im jeweiligen Raum
> -Touchpanel (zentrale bedienoberfläche)
> -Fernbedienung
> ...


Wie realisierst du das??? Würde mich mal interessieren?



> Heizungssteuerung über
> -Taster/Schalter im jeweiligen Raum
> -Touchpanel (zentrale bedienoberfläche)
> -Fernbedienung
> ...


Meine Gasheizung ist schon vollautomatisch und die Heizungssteuerung hat ein Bedien-panel übernimmt doch so wieso die Arbeit.


----------



## Hassla (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Ja habe ich dann auch gesehen, wo ich die Bilder genauer angesehen habe.
Konnte sie leider vor meinem Post nicht genauer anschauen, da ich seit nun 7 Wochen kein Internet zuhause habe. Schei*** Alice...
Bei mir steht in den nächsten 3 Monaten ein kleineres Projekt vor der Tür, hinter unserem eigentlichem Router ein neues Netzwerk um, 2 Zimmer vernetzten mit NAS/HS im RAID 1 für mich und meinen Bruder.

mfg

Edit: von welcher Marke sind die Türen bzw Fenster, die du verwendest?

@Gordon: Ich denke mal, dass es dafür extra Gerätschaften gibt. Mein Vater hat zb eine Markisen- und Rolladensteuerung, die einen Lichtsensor haben. Ich denke mal, dass es eine steuerung mit LAN-Anschluss ist.


----------



## skdiggy (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Glückwunsch zur Main 

Ich hatte mal im Tv gesehen wie jemand alles von einem Tablet pc ähnlichem Gerät gesteuert hatte.Vielleicht könntest du auch sowas machen ?


----------



## Phil277 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Hi erstmal Glückwunsch zur Main.
Lese diesen Artikel jetzt seit ein paar Tagen schon sehr interesiert. Ich habe zuhause ein iPad und will mit diesem auch so viel wie möglich steuern. Hast du auch so etwa vor? Also mit meinem kann ich ein paar Sachen über WLAN und Son Frequenz Ding steuern. Würde mich interessieren wie du das machst? 
Grüße Philipp


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

ich habe mir vor 3 jahren eine VIESSMANN VITODENS 200-W mit Vitotronic 200 zugelegt, da ist  das mit


> Heizungssteuerung über
> -Taster/Schalter im jeweiligen Raum
> -Touchpanel (zentrale bedienoberfläche)
> -Fernbedienung
> ...


überflüssig. 
denn die Vitotronic Steuerung kann man extrem individuell einstellen mit sehr tiefe Menü-unterteilung und komplett deutsch.
Daher, warum eine Heizung über PC, handy .... steuern, wenn diese sowie so einen PC schon drin haben, der alles übernimmt und viel besser steuert.
Das mit Türen fenster und co klingt interessant, vor allen mit den 


> Rolladensteuerung über
> -Taster/Schalter im jeweiligen Raum
> -Touchpanel (zentrale bedienoberfläche)
> -Fernbedienung
> ...


Aber wird bestimmt teuer sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. August 2011)

B&O bietet das auch das man mit iOS und Android das Haus steuern kann aber es sind halt auch B&O Preise


----------



## speedracer (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Hey,

also ich hab gerade dein Projekt auf der Main gesehen (gratz dazu) und ich finde es echt krass was su da macht. RESPEKT!!!
du bekommst auch gleich ein ABO da ich dein projekz echt super find und es bis zum ende verfolgen werde.

eine frage wie lange wirst du noch ca. brauchen wenn du das enschätzen kannst?

mfg speedracer


----------



## cracker (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

auch von mir ein abo.. so ein projekt is echt was feines.. und so ein demo-video was wirklich möglich ist wäre göttlich


----------



## Midsna (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Graz zur Main  Das hast dir mit deinem Projekt aber auch verdient


----------



## snake22 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Hammer, was du da machst, bin erst vor ein paar Tagen auf den Thread gestoßen (da auf der Main) und bin nun endlich mit dem interessierten Lesen der 32 Seiten durch und bin jetzt natürlich gespannt auf die ersten Videos 

Weiter so!


----------



## BigSmoke (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche ist da 30.07.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

@ BigSmoke, Homematic klingt nicht schlecht, aber bei meine Heizung benötige ich das nicht. Die ist vollautomatisch, komplett bis auf das kleinste regelbar und hat ein Party-mode, für endlose Party Nächte.
Sonst werden bei mir alle räume gleich war geheizt (außer Schlafzimmer), für beste Heizleistung und minimale Heizungsbelastung.
Denn ein Raum der kühl ist hochzuheizen, kostet das doppelte an Heizleistung als bei gleichbleibender Wärme. 
Coole Küche, schön groß. Hochglanz grau ist eine schöne Farbe, was bei Hochglanz der Nachteil ist, man sieht jeden Fingerabdruck.
Wird die Küche auch vernetzt, denn es gibt nichts besseres, als beim Kochen zu surfen.


----------



## BigSmoke (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Nosferatu05 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Hast du dir auch schon eine schicke Spüle ausgesucht? Ich kann dir SystemCeram - KeraDomo Küchenkeramik - KeraLab - Laborkeramik empfehlen


----------



## Hassla (3. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Obwohl ich nicht viel von Ikea-Küchen halte, sieht deine Küche schon recht sexy aus...
Vorallem die Fliesen gefallen mir sehr....


----------



## Kalmar (3. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Ja, die Küche hats drauf, sogar mit Schutzfolie


----------



## flankendiskriminator (3. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Was passiert mit dem Spalt in der Küchenzeile zwischen den Schränken? Verkleidung?


----------



## only.for.a.day (3. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Alta Falta .....wie geil ist das denn  meine alte würde mir auf die Fresse hauen xD aber geiles Projekt!!


----------



## MatMade142 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Hi, bin vor ein paar Tagen durch die Main  auf dein Projekt aufmerksam geworden.
Ich werde es weiterverfolgen  und mich würde (wie so viele hier) Interessieren was das Kostet?


----------



## Darkknightrippper (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Coole Idee. Ich hätte auch gerne so eine Wohnung. Die Küche gefällt mir auch. Du kriegst ein [X]Abo und ich hoffe du wirst deine Arbeit so fortsetzen.


----------



## BigSmoke (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Küche mitten im Aufbau 02.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## fornax7.10 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

Schaut gut aus!

Aber sollte nicht auch noch der 24Port Switch an die UPS?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. August 2011)

Sone tolle wlan wolke hätt ich auch gern xD


Ne aber schaut gut aus. Was für ne inet leitung willst du dann bestellen/was ist verfügbar?

Isdn is ja doch nen bisschen langsam in meinen augen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. August 2011)

Ich hab Grad keinen bock mir die 33 Seiten durchzulesen, aber mich würde interressieren, was du beruflich machst ?!

Mfg, julian !


----------



## King_Sony (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

Same here


----------



## BigSmoke (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. August 2011)

Nice Nice ! 

Was macht denn ein konstruktionsmechaniker genau ?


----------



## BigSmoke (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## cracker (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

darf man fragen was genau dein visu-server ist?


----------



## Der Maniac (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht!

Aber das du mittlerweile bei 15 Kameras angekommen bist 
Auf dem Plan sieht das alles "so einfach" aus, mal sehen wo überall Probleme auftreten werden...
Wirst du im Netzwerk mit festen IP's arbeiten oder DHCP, oder beides?


----------



## fornax7.10 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wirst du im Netzwerk mit festen IP's arbeiten oder DHCP, oder beides?



Ich halte einen Mix aus Beidem für das Beste! So kannst du wunderbar alles in Bereiche unterteilen....


----------



## BrainChecker (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

Da hofft man doch als Schüler später ordentlich Kohle zu machen um sich so eine geile Bude bauen zu können 

Echt genial soweit, bin auf das Endergebnis wahnsinnig gespannt 

Wie riesig die "Übersichten" sind, die haben diese Bezeichnung schon gar nicht mehr verdient .....


WOW


----------



## cracker (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

@Brainchecker: ich denk mir schon die ganze Zeit genau das xD


----------



## GW-Player (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht!
> 
> Aber das du mittlerweile bei 15 Kameras angekommen bist
> Auf dem Plan sieht das alles "so einfach" aus, mal sehen wo überall Probleme auftreten werden...
> Wirst du im Netzwerk mit festen IP's arbeiten oder DHCP, oder beides?


 Ich würde den Servern und NAS feste IPs verpassen und die Clients kriegen dann ihre IP per DHCP. So würde es imho am meisten Sinn machen.


----------



## cracker (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

wurde nicht ein update angekündigt für heute?


----------



## MatMade142 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

@cracker
Nicht so eilig der Tag ist ja noch jung.


----------



## cracker (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

ja stimmt


----------



## BigSmoke (7. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Aktueller Netzwerkplan 07.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## h_tobi (8. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer „Update“ Zwischenstatus 07.08.11*

Alter Schwede, da ist man mal zwei Wochen im Urlaub und du baust in der Zeit ein halbes Haus. 
Mir gefällt die Küche bisher sehr gut und die Schleiferei hat auch irgendwann mal ein Ende. 
Ich hoffe, ihr müsst dann später nicht zu lange Staub putzen, das Abkleben der Tür hilft nur bedingt,
ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.... 

Dir/Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und Geduld beim renovieren, das wird am Ende eine Traumbude werden.


----------



## draimor (11. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer „Update“ Zwischenstatus 07.08.11*

Einfach ein Traum freue mich sehr auf die Fertigstellung


----------



## affli (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer „Update“ Zwischenstatus 07.08.11*

Uff Gipsglattdecken schleifen.. Sehr, sehr Mühselig! 
Tobi hat schon recht, etwas Freinstaub wird auch trotz abgeklebter Tür in der Küche landen! 

Ist doch immer schön, in den Ferien nur zu Arbeiten und dann nach den Ferien noch mehr zu Arbeiten! 

Ich wünsch dir viel Motivation und Geduld!


----------



## Uwe2007 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer „Update“ Zwischenstatus 07.08.11*

Wau! Das ist ja eine Lebensaufgabe. Hut ab!!!! Vielleicht könntest du mal mailen, was Du für Kameras nimmst (oder habe ich das in der Menge der Seiten übersehen). Ich möchte bei mir auch ein paar Überwachungskameras installieren. Ich habe einen Qnap Homeserver, der sie verwalten soll. Allerdings habe ich noch keine brauchbaren - und bezahlbaren -, Kameras gefunden.

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## King_Sony (12. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer „Update“ Zwischenstatus 07.08.11*

Lass deine Frau/Freundin mit dem Staubsauger gleich den Staub absaugen(aber nicht dem normalen Haussauger)


----------



## BigSmoke (13. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer „Update“ Zwischenstatus 07.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## cracker (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

ich hatte vor ein paar seiten mal gefragt was denn ein visu-server ist.. ^^

will nicht drängen.. möchts nur mal erwähnen..

das TP-Link-Set sieht gut aus.. Warum TP-Link ?? Bei mir steht auch bald ein neuer Router + GBit-Switch an...


----------



## BigSmoke (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## porgatorie (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Hallo BigSmoke,

erst einmal vielen Dank für dein super Tagebuch.
Es macht wirklich Spaß sich durch deine Beiträge zu lesen.
Was dein Handyempfangsproblem angeht, kannst du diesem relativ einfach mit passive Antennenrelais beikommen.
Das ganze kann man sich sogar mehr oder weniger selber bauen.
Voraussetzung ist aber, dass du in der Nähe (z.B. Balkon oder Dach) einen halbwegs guten Empfang hast.
Roland Strejcek hat das ganze Funktionsprinzip und seine Selbstbauversuche ganz gut in seinem Blog festgehalten.

Ebenfalls möglich sind aktive Lösungen, diese kosten aber teilweise jede Menge Geld.
Wichtig ist immer zu schauen, welches Netz du abdecken möchtest. Ebenfalls interessant könnte die Frequenz sein, falls du zusätzlich zu GSM auch UMTS/GPRS nutzen möchtest.
Die ganz harten basteln sich ihre Antenne natürlich selber. Ob hier dann aber noch die gewünschten Dämpfungswerte erreicht werden hängt wohl vom Geschick des Einzelnen ab.


----------



## cracker (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

@BigSmoke: Is das ein eigenes Gerät oder is das ein richtiger PC den du dir selber konfigurierst?


----------



## BigSmoke (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## cracker (15. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

okay... hast du da irgendwo ne anleitung??? würd mich echt intressieren wie sowas aufgebaut ist... wsl. viele soundkarten und so


----------



## BigSmoke (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## M.Holder (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Ich freu mich aufs Update


----------



## BigSmoke (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## püschi (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Hauptsache es kommt


----------



## Jens7385 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Und wird genauso interessant, wie die anderen.


----------



## BigSmoke (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer Update Wohnzimmer / Status gesamt / Ärger mit Speditionen 13.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BENNQ (21. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Update Allg. Zwischenstand der Dinge 20.08.11*

Wow hier tut sich ja was 

Sieht alles super aus 

Ich liebe einfach elektronik und träume auch von so einer Bude aber ich muss noch zuhause bleiben 

Weiterhin so gutes Gelingen


----------



## BigSmoke (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Update Allg. Zwischenstand der Dinge 20.08.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Kalmar (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Ich war schon vorher der Meinung, dass die auch gute Küchen haben - die Bilder von dir bestätigen das nur noch mal.
Also echt edel !


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Wow, die Küche ist echt nice! Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Die Küche shcaut super aus, auch wenn ich den Herd wohl nicht in die Ecke gemacht hätte - soviel Flächen zum Putzen 

Sonst aber echt schön, vorallem die Wände nicht so mit Schränken vollgeklatscht


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Ja wieso das Kochfeld in die Ecke gekommen ist verstehe ich bei dem Platzangebot auch nicht. So viel verschenkter Platz dahinter.


----------



## püschi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Kann man noch nett seine Gewürze hinterstellen 

Sieht aber wirklich gut aus! Bin auf weiter Updates gespannt


----------



## Dark-Blood (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Also ich finds ganze Gesamtbild wirklich sehr gelungen, auch das Kochfeld find ich gut plaziert


----------



## oldmanDF (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Ich hab auch eine IKEA-Küche (im Februar gekauft) und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit bin. Deine Küche sieht auch gut aus, aber mir persönlich wäre das Gesamtbild (Küche und Fliesen) zu dunkel. Aber das ist eben Geschmackssache. Apropos Geschmackssache: Rauchen in der Küche geht ja mal gar nicht (halbvoller McDonalds-Aschenbecher?)! 

MfG


----------



## Bierseppi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

also ich finde , dass das eine schöne küche ist... habe mal im tv gesehen dass sich eine Familie auch so ne Küche von Ikea gekauft hat und auch mit hochglanz und diese sollte nach kurzer zeit schon sehr zerkratzt gewesen sein weil die oberfläche nichts aushält... ich würde mir trotzdem eine kaufen hab nichts gegen ikea


----------



## affli (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Die Küche weis zu Gefallen!
Die düsteren Farben gefallen mir auch unheimlich gut. Steh auf dunkle Farben. 

Gut das Kochfeld hätt ich jetzt auch nicht in die Ecke genommen, aber das ist Geschmackssache!
Wär sich höchstens ne überlegeung wert gewesen eine 45° Rückwand einzusetzen, der Bündig mir der Haube abschliesst.

So gibt es halt bedingt durch die Ecke Schattenbilder und vorallem Schmutzecken. 

Was mir aber gar nicht gefällt, sind die beiden einzelnen Oberbauten! 
Ausserdem hät ich die oberhalb der Fliesen gesetzt. So hast du doch einen Versatz..

Aber wie immer ist das alles Ansichtssache! 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit der neuen Küche!


----------



## MatMade142 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Sieht sehr gut aus die Küche, auch wenn sie mir persönlich zu dunkel ist.


----------



## SSchaffrath (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Sehr Beeindruckend was du da auf die Beine stellst


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Ich find dein Projekt echt beeindruckend und deine Küche ist mal echt cool . Bin gespannt wie dein Haus am Schluss aussieht.


----------



## püschi (3. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Und? Steht deine Bude noch?


----------



## BigSmoke (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Küche fast fertig 23.08.2011*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## King_Sony (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Das mit der Leuchtleiste sieht sehr geil aus. Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## BigSmoke (4. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Kann es sein das die dort einfach so drin hängen? Ein Lichtkanal ist ja schön und gut aber wenn es schon indirekt sein soll, dann auch so, das man die Leuchten nicht sieht. Habe bei mir selbst mit blau herumgefummelt und nach ca. 2 Jahren bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, das diese Lichtfarbe zwar toll aussieht aber einen etwas matsche macht. Sicherlich hast du normale Lampen im Wohnzimmer, aber ich habe es bei mir durch weiße LEDs ersetz die ruhig jeden Tag und jede Nacht laufen können ohne das man zB. meint, das Essen hat nen Blaustich  Mal sehen was du in ein paar Jahren von der Farbe hälst


----------



## BigSmoke (5. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

hehe ich habs auch nicht geglaubt. Aber wenn man so eine - vom Stromverbrauch - billige Lichtquelle hat, wird man irgendwann faul und denkt sich man sieht ja genug. Zumindest war es bei mir so. Aber wenn du ohnehin verschiedene Farben nutzen kannst später umso besser. Hab sowas bei mir jetzt zusätzlich in der Küche gemacht wo die Abschlusssockel sind. MDF mit Alupofilen und da drin reinweiße LEDs die die Sockel indirekt anstrahlen. Aber egal welche Farbe es ist. Es macht immer glücklich


----------



## King_Sony (5. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Achso,
es waren also schon 2 Decken vorhanden? Hast du eigentlich Dauerurlaub, oder machst du das "nebenbei"?


----------



## BigSmoke (5. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Miyamoto (6. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Bin echt Sprachlos!
Das Projekt ist genial 
Wer wünscht sich nicht so was selber sein eigen nennen zu dürfen  
Mach weiter so und viel Erfolg an den weiteren Projekten die Anstehen.


----------



## NeptunDear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Echt genial, falls ich mich entschließe doch irgendwann in ein Haus zu ziehen, werd ich mir überlegen ob ich sowas auch mache. 
Respekt


----------



## sheriff_80 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

also diese eingebauten leuchkanäle sind sogenannte ''Slot-Lights'' wie sie von jedem bessern lichtpartner/leuchtenhersteller angeboten werden...

oder man bastelt sie sich eben selber wie beschrieben.... muss dazu nur ne ausparung iun der abgehängten decke vornehmen und diese dann eben mit den gewünschent leuchtmitteln (LED'S in diesem fall) bestücken und die dazugehörige regelungs/steuerungstechnik eben in der hohldecke verbauen .....


hab mir da jetz nich das ganze tagebuch durchgelesen aber mich würd jetz mal intresieren wie du die ganze haustechnik/automatiesireung vorgenommen hast..... per EIB oder SPS? mit angekoppelten VISO?


----------



## mojoxy (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Du bist echt ein FREAK  Soll keine Beleidigung sein, hoffe du fasst das nicht so auf. Aber das ist echt richtig krass was du hier von der Stange lässt! Wünsche noch viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt


----------



## SirToctor (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

eine kleine Anregung vlt für dich - warum nimmst du nicht, statt NTBA und Eumex einen IP Anschluss? Da kannste 2 Endgeräte analog anbinden bzw. bis zu 5 DECT fähigen Telefonen über Funk?! hast bessere Sprachquali, schnelleres Internet, weniger Kabel (falls du im Einzugsgebiet wohnst kanns sein, dass de den Router direkt anschließen kannst an die TAE)

wenn dich die Geschichte interessieren sollte, schreib ne pm...wenn de selbst genug ahnung hast, lass es


----------



## Hackintoshi (7. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Grausam diese beleuchtung. Mindestens tageslichtsprectrum sollte bei einer neuinstallation drin sein.
Auch dieser dunkle fliesenspiegel ist eher der raumoptik negativ dienlich. Dunkle farben machen den raum immer klein.
Wer hat dich denn bei der raumplanung beraten? 
Das elektrokonzept hingegen weiß zu gefallen.


----------



## cracker (8. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

ich find beleutung und küche geil... selbst wenn es sie kleiner macht.. die fliesen sehen edel aus und weiße fließen werden so extrem schnell dreckig .. bzw. sieht man den dreck viel schneller.. die küche is groß genug...


----------



## King_Sony (9. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Grausam diese beleuchtung. Mindestens tageslichtsprectrum sollte bei einer neuinstallation drin sein.
> Auch dieser dunkle fliesenspiegel ist eher der raumoptik negativ dienlich. Dunkle farben machen den raum immer klein.
> Wer hat dich denn bei der raumplanung beraten?
> Das elektrokonzept hingegen weiß zu gefallen.


 
Naja, aber in einer Küche kann sehr schnell Fett spritzen o.Ä. und auf dunklen Fließen fällt das weniger auf(mMn)


----------



## SVR (9. September 2011)

Wirklich sehr genial was du hier auf die beine stellst.


----------



## Hassla (9. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Gefällt gefällt.... Und dass mit RGBs zu machen statt mit nur blauen.... Gute Idee...


----------



## skdiggy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Grausam diese beleuchtung. Mindestens tageslichtsprectrum sollte bei einer neuinstallation drin sein.
> Auch dieser dunkle fliesenspiegel ist eher der raumoptik negativ dienlich. Dunkle farben machen den raum immer klein.
> Wer hat dich denn bei der raumplanung beraten?
> Das elektrokonzept hingegen weiß zu gefallen.


 
das würde aber mehr ins Geld gehen denk ich mal .Rgb strips sind ganz ok ,aber nichts für dauergebraucht.Ich denke mal bigsmoke hat auch vor eine normale beleuchtung einzubauen .


----------



## BigSmoke (11. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (11. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer, Netzwerkdosen, Kabel, Farbe, Cams usw. 04.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## ConCAD (11. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Sehr schönes Update! Das Touch-Panel wirkt eher wie ein Fernseher, dachte das würde eher die Größe eines IPads haben


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

wäre es nicht noch cooler gewesen, die touchpads in die wand einzulassen, oder wäre das zu doof wenn du was ändern musst(Neu verkabeln etc)?


----------



## BigSmoke (11. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Ok das ist nachvollziehbar, sieht aber trotzdem gut aus, und is vor allem bestimmt krass praktisch.


----------



## Timmynator (11. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Falls ich irgendwann mal ein Haus baue, engagier' ich dich für die  Netzwerk- und sonstige Multimediaplanung, -vernetzung und -verlegung


----------



## BigSmoke (12. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Der Maniac (12. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

*Timmynator anschließ*

Sehr schick alles! Besonders die drei Monitore xD Irgendwoher kenn ich das  

Hoffentlich sind euch bis jetzt keine Fehler in der Verkabelung unterlaufen, das wäre 'ein wenig fatal' ^^ xD


----------



## cracker (12. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

sieht doch echt geil aus.. nach dem projekt können wir ja mal schreiben.. 
würd mich brennend intressieren wie du das mit den boxen und verschiedenen touch's gelöst hast..


----------



## Sentinel76 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*



cracker schrieb:


> sieht doch echt geil aus.. nach dem projekt können wir ja mal schreiben..
> würd mich brennend intressieren wie du das mit den boxen und verschiedenen touch's gelöst hast..



jup das würde mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## Eifelaner (13. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Genial wie du alles Umsetzt, da wird nicht gemauschelt! (oder gut vertuscht  )


----------



## STSLeon (18. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Schönes Update, wobei mir das Touchpanel schon etwas zu groß wäre. Der dunkle Boden im Wohnzimmer sieht super aus!


----------



## Grav3 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Geiles Projekt 
Wo kriegt man eigentlich solche Lautsprecher-Anschluss-Klemmeinheiten her? Suche auch schon die ganze Zeit nach sowas...


----------



## Svenstihl2 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Die Belecutung find ich geil!
 da im Wohnzimmer oder was das ist des Blau


----------



## BigSmoke (20. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (23. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (23. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer Boden gelegt, Touch Panel hängt, Sat Anlage inst. … 11.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## püschi (23. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer fast fertig / Arbeitszimmer-Serverraum Rohbau 23.11.11*

Wir haben schon November?


----------



## BigSmoke (23. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer fast fertig / Arbeitszimmer-Serverraum Rohbau 23.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Morpheus1822 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer fast fertig / Arbeitszimmer-Serverraum Rohbau 23.09.11*

Ich sehe die Zahl der Fernbedienungen nimmt auch mit so einem Haus/Wohnung nicht ab, oder ist das nur eine vorübergehende Ansammlung?^^


----------



## BigSmoke (24. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer fast fertig / Arbeitszimmer-Serverraum Rohbau 23.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (24. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Wohnzimmer fast fertig / Arbeitszimmer-Serverraum Rohbau 23.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## warheart (24. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Oh, ein IKEA Server-"Schrank"


----------



## speedracer (24. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

hey,

die updates der letzten tage sehen echt gut aus mach weiter so und du wirst das schaffen

Großer lob für die blider quali da sieht man richtig was 

mfg


----------



## GW-Player (25. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*



speedracer schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> die updates der letzten tage sehen echt gut aus mach weiter so und du wirst das schaffen
> 
> ...


 Nix gegen BigSmoke oder dich, Speedracer, aber von guter Bildqualität zu sprechen halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Keine Frage die Motivwahl ist klasse, aber das macht noch lange kein gutes Bild aus...


----------



## mars321 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Wenn ich die Kabel so durcheinander verlegt hätte würde mich mein Meister steinigen XD 
Aber die Anzahl der Kabel für eine Wohnung ist schon krass 
Besondere angst brauchst du nicht haben das die Kabel kaput gegangen sind hätte vor der Ausbildung auch nicht gedacht das die so viel aushalten
Nur bei Glasfaserkabeln muss man echt vorsichtig sein.
Für so viele Kabel benutzen wir normalerweiße immer Kabelbühnen:
Metall Kabelbahn 60x300 mm mit Langschlitzlcher vom Elektrohandel


----------



## kero81 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Najo, so ein Antennenkabel oder Netzwerkkabel verträgt nicht so viel wie z.b. ein Nym...  

Ich finde dein Tagebuch ja schon Cool, aber so wie du hätte ich die Leitungen nicht gelegt. Zumindest eine Trennung von 230V und Schwachstromleitungen halte ich für angebracht.  Ups, da spricht der Pflichtbewusste Elektriker. 

@Mars321
Für die paar Kabel benutzt man (erst recht nicht in einer Wohnung) Kabelbühnen, sondern Sammelhalter.


----------



## mars321 (25. September 2011)

@kero wie sehen die denn aus würde mich mal interessieren?


----------



## kero81 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Bist du noch Azubi?  
Sammelhalter sehen z.B. so aus:

Kabelsammelhalter 15 Leit., NYM 3x1,5, lgr KSH15 bei Mercateo günstig kaufen

oder sowas:

http://www.mercateo.com/p/live~s.100!showGrossColumn*488BF-171349/Fischer_Kabelbuegel_KB_16.html 

Damit kann man auch schön die 230V Leitungen von den Schwachstromleitungen trennen...


----------



## mars321 (25. September 2011)

Ja ich hab am 1.8 erst angefangen. Die kenne ich sogar  Mir sind die Bezeichnungen noch nicht so geläufig.


----------



## kero81 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Aaah, ein Frischling.  
Najo, das kommt alles mit der Zeit. Aber nun genug OT.


----------



## DarthLAX (26. September 2011)

*AW: Haus - automatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Sklave Computer*

wow - setze auch mal ein ABO  - das projekt klingt echt "cool"

das erinnert mich an meine planung, wenn ich von zuhause ausziehe (werde ich wohl nächstes jahr oder so "müssen" (und wollen tu ich des auch ^^)) nur in viel einfacher d.h. noch keine riesen infrastruktur mit servern etc. (ist mir anfangs zu teuer) aber halt in ner neuen wohnung erst mal (bevor irgendwas eingeräumt etc. wird) schauen wegen böden, türen und fenster checken (aber das würde ich bevor ich eine wohnung kaufe/miete eh machen) und danach erst mal kabelschächte, netzwerkdosen und vor allem (da des in vielen älteren wohnungen/häusern nicht vernünftig ist) erst mal die elektrik checken (sicherungskasten, gucken wo die steckdosen sind und falls nötig zusätzliche anbringen....bin es leid immer - wie jetzt hier zuhause (mein zimmer hat 4 steckdosen - 2 davon sind an der tür (und damit sehr sehr sehr sinnvoll um nicht zu sagen: unbenutzbar, weil ich da vorne keinen strom benötige..... ) und an jeder hängen 4 mehrfachstecker inzwischen (!!!) weil ich sonst mein ganzes zeug net anschließen könnte) - immer mit mehrfachsteckern zu arbeiten....ausserdem ist halt die sache mit überspannungsschutz und so weiter ^^

naja egal, werde das mal verfolgen um anregungen zu erhalten bis es bei mir soweit ist 

mfg LAX


----------



## BigSmoke (27. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## kero81 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Du brauchst auch noch Deckenstiele und ausleger.  Freu mich dennoch aufs Update.


----------



## skdiggy (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

autsch allein um 3m blech aufzuhängen 102 euro zu verlangen grenzt an abzocke .Aber das würde mich persönlich nicht hindern weiterzumachen .Freu mich aufs update


----------



## MDJ (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

@ BigSmoke:
Hab dir ne PN geschickt, guck da mal rein, hab da vielleicht was für dich


----------



## fornax7.10 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Ich sag dazu nur eins: Man lebt nur einmal! Wie du schon gesagt hast, es soll einen Industrielook haben  deswegen halte ich diese Investition für richtig! zur Not bauste halt was selber....

 weiter so!


----------



## mars321 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Die dinger sind ja echt ziemlich teuer hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## kero81 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*



skdiggy schrieb:


> autsch allein um 3m blech aufzuhängen 102 euro zu verlangen grenzt an abzocke .Aber das würde mich persönlich nicht hindern weiterzumachen .Freu mich aufs update


 
Abzocke???  Ja nee, is klar...


----------



## skdiggy (28. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*



kero81 schrieb:


> Abzocke???  Ja nee, is klar...


 
ok abzocke war falsch ,eher wucher   es rechtfertigt einfach nichts so einen hohen Preis .


----------



## Eifelaner (29. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Ich finde das garnicht so teuer, und sinnvoll ist es auf jedenfall dieses kabelgewurste zu entwursten  und nacher alles ordentlich zu haben. Und du kannst auch noch die Wäsche zum trocknen dran aufhängen


----------



## Timmynator (29. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Wie du schon gesagt hast, es soll einen Industrielook haben



Solange der Industrielook nicht aus unverputzten Wänden bzw zugespachtelten Kabelkanälen besteht...das hat m.E. nämlich nicht mehr viel mit Industrielook zu tun, sondern sieht einfach unfertig aus.


----------



## Sentinel76 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

ok industrielook hin oder her auch ein schöner sauberer und kabel loser server raum macht echt einiges her 

es kann so aussehn oder so


----------



## fornax7.10 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Solange der Industrielook nicht aus unverputzten Wänden bzw zugespachtelten Kabelkanälen besteht...das hat m.E. nämlich nicht mehr viel mit Industrielook zu tun, sondern sieht einfach unfertig aus.


 
Natürlich soll es super ordentlich aussehen!  Ich war auf der Cebit und habe den Stand von Rittal begutachtet...


----------



## OdinMaster (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Ja, Rittal hat schon schöne Dinge, auf der Cebit muss man da auf jeden Fall vorbei.
Ne Frau an dem Stand hat mir mein Handy weggerissen und in ein Becken mit Flüssiggas geworfen, es ging danach auch noch


----------



## robbe (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Schon fast ein Monat kein Update mehr, dir ist doch hoffentlich nicht das Geld ausgegangen?


----------



## BigSmoke (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum "Kabelbühne" + Tür verkleinert 24.09.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Status 25.10.11 erste Lebenszeichen nach einem Monat*

Das mit dem Homematic kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor 
Aber das mit dem Visu-Server hab ich nich ganz verstanden. Ist das ein Programm, das mit der CCU komuniziert, oder wie? 


Ich bring dir noch sone *kleine *ich nenns jetz mal Möglichkeit mit:
Es gibt für das FS-20-System einen Webserver, der würde auch bei Homematic funktionieren, wenn du dein Haus anstatt über die CCU über einen Windows-Server steuerst.
Dann kann man sich ein paar Websiten basteln und in jedes Zimmer ein Tablet-PC hängen (die 1&1-Tablets für ca 50€ reichen völlig aus, wir brauchen ja nur Wlan und einen Browser)

So ist das bei uns gelöst und ich kann in meinem Zimmer damit alles steuern (es wurde vor ca. einem Jahr renoviert, also ist alles auf FS-20/Homematic ausgerichtet).
Ich hab also Praktisch keine Schalter mehr im Zimmer (außer neben dem Bett, das ist ja klar) und kann mein Rollo auf und zu machen, Licht schalten usw..
Das beste daran, man kann es immer erweiter oder vom PC aus drauf zugreifen.

Noch ein Vorteil von dem Windows server:
Man kann von Unterwegs mit dyn-dns oder Hamachi per VNC auf den Server und kontrollieren, ob noch alles läuft 


Link zum Webserver, falls es dich interessiert:
FHZ-Forum / HomeMatic-Forum • Thema anzeigen - Eigenes WebInterface für Studio unter PHP


----------



## BigSmoke (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Status 25.10.11 erste Lebenszeichen nach einem Monat*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Bockisch (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Kleiner Vorgeschmack 06.11.11*

Schick schick sieht das außer nettes Gaming Atelier


----------



## fornax7.10 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Kleiner Vorgeschmack 06.11.11*

Echt krass!  ...vorallem der Rauch


----------



## Der Maniac (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Kleiner Vorgeschmack 06.11.11*

Wieso ist die Wohnung denn so eingeraucht?  Is das immernoch der Fall? :p

Aber das sieht echt genial aus! Sind das im Regal aufm ersten Bild alles Spiele oder sind da auch Filme zwischen?


----------



## Timmynator (6. November 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Kleiner Vorgeschmack 06.11.11*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Wohnung denn so eingeraucht?



Auf die Gefahr hin zu spammen: es wird wohl einen Grund haben, warum sein Nick "BigSmoke" ist  (ja, ich bin mir des gleichnamigen GTA-Charakters ebenfalls bewusst).


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. November 2011)

Wir kiffen wir kiffen wir kiffen xD

Kennste des lied vom Stefan Raab^^


Echt toll was du da bis jetzt schon auf die Beine gestellt hast.


----------



## crashy1984 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Kleiner Vorgeschmack 06.11.11*

hallo BigSmoke:

ein ganz schöbn netes Projekt hast du hier. Ich finde es gut das man auch mal etwas "größere" Projekte lesen kann. es muss ja nich nur um die PCs an sich gehen... ich finde deine reichlichen Bilder sehr inspirierend. Ein ABO ist dir schon mal sicher.
Nur was ich mich frage, ist warum du dein Netzwerksystem auf 10/100 aufbaust? Wenn ich das von den 46 Seiten noch recht in Erinnerung habe, lässt du recht viele Sachen über dein Netzwerklaufen. Hast du alle Netze entsprechend getrennt oder läuft quasi alles auf einem Netz?
Aus eigener Erfahrung, kann ich dir nur dazu raten, beim HD streaming auf ein GigaBit Netzwerk zu setzen.

Zum Thema Server: Wenn du das noch weiter Info oder so haben möchtest dann kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden. Prinzipiell möchte ich aber von einem WHS System abraten. Warum? Dazu nun meine kleine Übersicht (eigene Erfahrung WHS 2003):

Vorteile:
- günstiger
- keine Aufwendige Lizensierung
- einie nette Funktionen wie z.B. Backups der Clients
- einfache Konfiguration eines RAID Systems
- es wird kein Windows (XX) Prof benötigt, um domänen-ähnliche Funktionen zu nutzen, usw.

Nachteile:
- WHS ist darauf angewiesen das du alle Rechner die in das pseudo-domän-geplänke eingebuden werden wollen, ein Nutzerkonto haben mit einem Windows-Sicheren Passwort (Sonderzeichen, Groß-Kleinbuchstaben, Zahlen, usw.) [das war bei 2003 so, wie es bei 2011 ist weiß ich nicht]
- Übergreifendes Volumen (RAID) ist nur Softwarebasierend und sollte eine Platte defekt sein, sind die Daten meist futsch
- *nicht alle *Programme die auf 2003/2008 Servern laufen, gehen auf WHS 2003/2011
- einige Einstellungen für Port und Firewallregeln sind bei WHS nicht soooo einfach zu verwalten wie auf einem reellen Server BS
- hin und wieder gestaltet sich die Installation einiger Treiber als problematisch, obwohl diese für 2003/2008 vorhanden sind und dort gehen...

alles in allem hat mich WHS nicht überzeugt, denn ich bin den Umgang mit reellen Serversystemem eher gewohnt...
aber bei Serversystemen sollte man auch bedenken, das einige Software auch hier nicht läuft. Bestes Beispiel iTunes wirst du auch 2003/2008 nicht installiert bekommen. Ich nutze für meinen Homeserver ein Win XP und habe dann entsprechende Zusatzsoftware für Streaming auf mein iphone/ipad und als MediaStreamer fürs Filme gucken, gehe ich mit meiner WesternDigital Box auf eine Netzwerkfreigabe. Dies lässt sich aber auch mit einem Linux machen. Obs allerdings für Linux eine entsprechende Software fürs iphone gibt weiß ich gerade nicht. Ich nutze da die Software AirPlayIT. Da du ja auch ein NAS einbinden willst, kannst ja mal gucken welches es genau sein soll!? Empfehlen kann ich u.a. anderem diese hier: Terra NAS Box. Die Boxen haben ein einfaches und sehr gutes Menü und bringen solche Funktionen wie einen iTunes-Server sogar schon mit. Auch Netzwerkfreigaben u.ä. sind da im Nu erstellt. Auch lassen sich die Boxen sehr angenehm in eine Domäne einbinden, falls du so was willst?!

aber wie angeboten, wenn fragen dazu sind ...meld dich!


----------



## BigSmoke (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Update Kleiner Vorgeschmack 06.11.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Der Maniac (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: News ziemlich ruhig hier - Warum ?*

Nicht schlecht! Das sieht doch gut aus! 

Wie das ganze jetzt "fast Final" aussieht interessiert mich grad brennend!  hast du noch was an der Beleuchtung im Wohnzimmer geändert? (Thema RGB LED's)


----------



## robbe (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: News ziemlich ruhig hier - Warum ?*

Ich will jetzt nichts gegen dich sagen BigSmoke und es wird sicher seine Gründe haben, aber mir ist aufgefallen, das du hier immer wieder große Updates ankündigst und dann hört man etliche Wochen gar nichts mehr von dir.

Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber ich warte ebend schon seit Ewigkeiten gespannt auf neue Bilder.


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: News ziemlich ruhig hier - Warum ?*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: News ziemlich ruhig hier - Warum ?*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

auf jedenfall ne sehr coole komandozentrale...ich brauch son raum auch


----------



## Lolm@n (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

cool aber ein wenig verraucht sieht das ganze aus...

MAchst du das jeweils absichtlich um deinem namen gerecht zu werden oder wie kommt das so extrem


----------



## BigSmoke (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Nosferatu05 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

Ich finde das sieht alles andere als schön aus. Wenn man sich doch die Mühe macht und gewisse Räume umbaut, wieso geht man da nicht konsequent heran und macht diese auch zuende, bevor man sich dort einnistet? Sehr unordentlich, wie auf einer Baustelle lebend. Im Nachhinein die Kleinigkeiten auszubügeln wird so schwieriger. Aber jeder wie er mag. Nur scheint dein Projekt so nicht umgesetzt worden zu sein wie es sich anfänglich angehört hat.


----------



## Legender (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

Hm, als wenn ich diesen thread so zurückverfolge, muss ich Nosferatu05 ein wenig recht geben.
Aber ich kenne das auch. Bei so einer Planung verrennt man sich sehr schnell und plant alles so
perfekt, wie es gar nicht umsetzbar ist oder man die Geduld verliert und endlich loslegen möchte.
Trotzdem großes Lob! Ich hätte auch gerne einen so gut ausgestatteten Serverraum
Rechenzentrum - Planung & Analyse


----------



## TheFurious (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

Das tolle an so einer eigenen Wohnung, ist ja dass man sich selbst drin wohlfühlen soll und nicht andere. Jeder der einemal einen Umbau und/oder einen Neubau angeganen ist, weiß das die noch so Anfangs akribische und Zeitintensive Planung, durch unvorhersehbare Ereignisse oder Zuständen partiell oder komplett über den Haufen geworfen werden muss. Ich finde es unangebracht ihn hier auf Eingangs erwähnte Planungen und Ideen hin zu kritisieren, nur weil diese nicht eingehalten worden sind. Wie bereits erwähnt, es ist seine Wohnung und er muss sich drin wohlfühlen.

@BigSmoke

Sehr geile Arbeit. Ich weiß was für eine Arbeit da drin steckt. Zur Visu deines Homematicaufbaus: Hast Du mal an IP-Symcon gedacht? Ich hab das bei mir auch im Einsatz. Der Vorteil ist, das IPS mehrere Hausautomatisierungssystem miteinander verbinden kann. So kannst Du bspw. Homematic mit Z-Wave mischen, welche ja auch interessante Komponenten haben auch bidirektional sind und teilweise günstiger in der Anschaffung. Von der Visu her ist es auch (in der entsprechenden Version) anpassbar. Kuck mal HIER.

Ich wünsch Dir noch viel Spass und gutes gelingen


----------



## Delious (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

Ich poste sehr selten aber hier muss ich dir einfach meinen Respekt für deine Arbeit aussprechen. Ich bin wirklich sehr beeindruckt! Mach weiter so!


----------



## kc1992 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

Respekt! Bin durch die Main auf das Tagebuch aufmerksam geworden und bin einfach beeindruckt! 
So etwas ähnliches habe ich in der Zukunft auch noch vor, nur dann doch in erheblich kleinerem Rahmen ;D
Mich würde es einfach mal höllisch interessieren, was für ein Budget du für die ganze Sache bereitstellst! 
Ich meine so eine Renovierung selbst kostet ja schon echt viel Geld, aber dann mit dem ganzen Technikkram den du da verbaust 
und so wie jeder in diesem Forum hier wohl kaum von der billigen Sorte , muss das ja echt ein ganzer Batzen Geld sein.
Dennoch gut investiert würde ich sagen! 
Nur hoffe ich, dass du bereits Frau/Freundin hast und sie das alles mitbekommt, eine Neue würde DAS wohl echt abschrecken 
Grüße
kc1992


----------



## sa1nt (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

Ich muss dir definitiv Respekt für diesen Riesenberg an Arbeit zollen, den du dir machst. Du baust da im Prinzip an meinem Traumhaus  So oder so ähnlich wird es bei mir auch mal aussehen, wenn ich denn mal genug Platz dafür habe sollte.
Abo hast du auf jeden Fall und meinen 1. Post auch


----------



## BigSmoke (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Bilderupdate 11.12.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## Eifelaner (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Du machst das doch für dich und nicht für uns, du brauchst dich meiner Meinung nach bei niemandem zu Entschuldigen! Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## TheFurious (19. Dezember 2011)

Hahahahaaaaa!!!!! Hey BigSmoke! Bitte! Bekommst Du Geld von uns? Nein! Also entschuldige Dich nicht für fehlende Updates oder sonst etwas. Wie es der Eifelaner schon sagte: Du machst das für Dich und zeugst uns was Du fertig bekommen hast. Und ganz ehrlich: jeder der hier im Forum aktiv ist, ist ein Spinner! Also mach deine Bude fertig, zieh in aller Ruhe ein und schien das Video rein wenn Du Zeit hast


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Ansich ein cooles Projekt aber durch die ganze vernetzung, weiß nicht ob mir das gefallen würde, vorallem der Sicherheitsaspekt...
Wenn man dich mal Hackt xD Kann man ja alles machen..


----------



## Miezekatze (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Sau geiles Projekt  hast dir nen Daumen verdient


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Dezember 2011)

Da muss ich zustimmen!!!
Ich bleib auf jeden fall am ball


----------



## Manicmanuel (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Immernoch ein tolles und faszinierendes Projekt. 
Ich bleib dran.

PS: Die PENTHOUSE unter der Tastatur fand ich im Bilderupdate zu köstlich


----------



## Keygen (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Du baus um like a boss! 

also mir bleibt echt die spucke weg und ich glaub dieser zustand wird sich halten O.O

Brilliant!


----------



## clemens23 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Verrückt..... verrückt geil! Kann dich nur beneinden! ;D Freu mich auch das Video!


----------



## rheumas (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

moin,
tolles Projekt, hast da super Ideen umgesetzt, auf die man erstmal kommen muss.
Auch für meinen eigenen anstehenden Hausumbau könnte ich mir einige deiner Umsetzungen vorstellen.

Was mich persönlich aber belasten bzw. mir zumindest Sorgen machen würde, ist die Sache mit dem Elektro-und WLan-Smog.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie empfindlich du bist, aber ich persönlich "spüre", wenn ich abends mein Wlan nicht ausgeschaltet habe und liege dann schlaflos im Bett. Und ich habe nur einen 0815-Router und nicht noch etliche Repeater, die wild um sich strahlen.
Deswegen verzcihte ich bisher auch noch auf solche Multiroom-Soundlösungen.
Bis auf dein Arbeitszimmer/Serverraum find ich auch alles stimmig und passig, aber zum Glück hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack und es muss/soll ja auch nur dir gefallen.

Ich bin mal auf den direkten Vorher-Nachher Vergleich und deine Videovorstellung gespannt! 
Mach weiter so!


----------



## nick9999 (25. Dezember 2011)

Wow echt super Arbeit  

Freue mich schon auf das Video 
So eine Wohnung will ich auch mal haben.


----------



## JensderRoggi (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Sehr schönes Projekt! Würde ich auch gern haben 

Viel Glück!


----------



## kev2k (4. Januar 2012)

Echt nettes System, sowas in der art hätte ich auch gerne. Respekt vor der Arbeit die du dir damit antust, wars auf jeden fall wert


----------



## Punisher2K (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Gz zur Main.
Hoffe du kommst mit deinem "Mod" weiter


----------



## ShadowAMD (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Hey, 

sag mal hast Du eine Übersicht wie viel Kabel du bist jetzt Verlegt hast ? 

Grüßle,


----------



## BigSmoke (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## BigSmoke (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

2km????
Alter!
Bei mir wurde anscheinend das Kontrollzentrum ferngemoddet, so dass die letzten Aktualisierungen an mir vorbeigegangen sind...
Hab mir grad das neue Zeug durchgelesen und muss sagen: Respekt!
MfG


----------



## DarthLAX (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ansich ein cooles Projekt aber durch die ganze vernetzung, weiß nicht ob mir das gefallen würde, vorallem der Sicherheitsaspekt...
> Wenn man dich mal Hackt xD Kann man ja alles machen..


 
wer sowas basteln kann, kann es sicher auch absichern das hier nicht jeder wald und wiesen hacker rein kommt bzw. hinz und kunz einfach mal so digital ein-steigen können ....und wenn ein echter profi rein will, dann haste als normaler nicht hackender anwender eh schon verloren (das ist als wenn deutschland sich mit den USA anlegen würde (militärisch gesehen) und deshalb eigentlich auch egal....vor allem: man kann immer noch die netzwerk-verbindung zum i-net kappen (z.B. switch abschalten, den strom am router/modem abstellen etc....und dann ist auch ruhe mit gehackt werden)

mfg LAX
ps: wenn ich immer und überall davon ausgehen würde, das ich gehackt werde, dann würde ich kein online-banking verwenden, würde nicht im internet an zu treffen sein und ein smartphone hätte ich auch net....d.h. ich gehe nicht davon aus, vor allem da ich eigentlich nix habe was nen echten hacker interessieren würde (zumindest nichts was ihn reich machen würde bzw. ihm ewigen ruhm verschaffen würde wie z.B. ins Pentagon ein zu hacken oder so etwas)


----------



## BigSmoke (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## 338393 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Hi,

erst mal *Thumbs Up*. Gefällt mir sehr wass hier entsteht bzw. bereits entstanden ist. Hut ab kann man da nur sagen.

Ich hätte mal zwei fragen. Habe die screenshots vom Wohnzimmer studiert. Insbesondere die Decke gefällt mir sehr. Ich habe allerdings irgendwie nicht rausfinden können wie das mit der Beleuchtung funktioniert. In diesem "Beleuchtungs Viereck". 
Und zweitens. Hast Du gar kein Fenster im Wohnzimmer ?!?! o_O

Naja ich hoffe die Fragen wurden jetzt nicht schon 10x beantwortet. Ich suche derweil aber mal weiter ^^

Gruß

Edit: Hab schon was gefunden. Also im Prinzip einfach mehrere LED´s. Sind die in kleinen Löchern oder gibt es dazu Fassunegen (So wie halt Glühbirnen Fassungen) ?
Wieviele hast du in dem Lichtkanal verbaut? Und hast Du Dich bewusst für blau entschieden oder kann man die Farben switchen?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Ist dein Projekt abgeschlossen ? 

Es gibt keine Updates mehr


----------



## ConCAD (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

@Kryptonite: Am 25.2. gibts ein Video-Update: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...content-update-19-12-11-a-47.html#post3752329


----------



## Japp3rt (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Heute ist es soweit  ich hoffe das heute das lang ersehnte video kommt


----------



## BigSmoke (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## ConCAD (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Gibts schon nen neuen Termin?


----------



## m4rshm4llow (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Ich hoffe das gerät nicht in Vergessenheit.
Solange du es nicht vergisst kannst du dir ja Zeit lassen


----------



## Accipiper (7. März 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Was für ein Projekt, ich hab gerade einfach mal hauptsächlich Bilder angelunst. Das ist ja echt der Hammer. Kann man dich für so was mieten? 

Ne, aber mal ernsthaft. Das ist der HAMMER!!!


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Wann geht es hier weiter ?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. März 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Frage ich mich auch...
Ich hoffe, das es weiter geht...
(Soll natürlich kein Druck sein, lieber BigSmoke...)
MfG


----------



## SSchaffrath (25. April 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Wäre schön mal wieder was vom Projekt zu Hören


----------



## Brainkiller (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Gibt es überhaupt noch ein Video?


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Mai 2012)

Hm, also wenn sich BigSmoke nach mehr als 2 Monaten nicht mehr meldet, dann wird das Projekt wohl eingestampft sein


----------



## nick9999 (1. Mai 2012)

Wirklich schade finde das Projekt sehr genial 

@BigSmoke hoffe das du irgendwann noch Zeit für das Video findest und hoffe dein Haus hat sich nicht gegen dich gewendet und die Macht übernommen


----------



## Accipiper (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Jap, wäre echt super noch mal was zu hören.


----------



## BigSmoke (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed


----------



## MClolwut (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch...  das Projekt ist auch noch aktiv. In der nächsten Zeit könnte es unter Umständen auch neue infos geben. Als Lebenszeichen sollte das erstmal reichen
> 
> Gruß


 
Da hat jemand seinen Nick geklaut und macht uns nun Hoffnungen! Ban! Just a joke.  Freut mich, dass deine Existenz noch erhalten ist. Dachte schon, es wäre tot. 
Hoffentlich dann bald wieder Infos. 

MfG
MC


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Juli 2012)

Endlich! 
Hoffentlich gibt es dann wieder viele Bilder


----------



## ConCAD (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Schön, dass es weitergeht


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Endlich!!!


----------



## Brainkiller (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Schaue seit Monaten jeden Tag nach einem Lebenszeichen... Es hat sich gelohnt! Hoffe auf das Video.


----------



## robbe (11. September 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Und wieder ist ein knappes viertel Jahr seit dem letzten Lebenszeichen vergangen. Ich habe wirklich meine Zweifel, ob das Projekt ein gutes Ende finden wird. Das letzte Update mit Bildern liegt ja nun sogar schon ein dreiviertel Jahr zurück. Hoffe wirklich sehr auf eine Fortführung des Tagebuches, irgendwie wurden bis jetzt fast alle von mir abbonnierten Tagebücher irgendwann abgebrochen.


----------



## cargo (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Hm, würde mich auch sehr stark interessieren ob's noch weiter geht.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (13. September 2012)

Weiter, weiter, weiter, weiter, weiter, weiter, weiter,.......  Es muss einfach weiter gehen bei einem solch coolen Projekt, alles andere ist inakzeptabel


----------



## gluecksbaeR (15. September 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Ankündigung Video-Content "Update" 19.12.11*

Ich hab mir gerad nahezu 52 Seite in mehreren Stunden hier reingesaugt, da ich sowohl über Bustechniken als auch über Schlat,Netz- und Vernetzungs bestens bescheid weiss, hab ich den Thread nahezu in mich aufgesaugt.

Gesagt sei ich bin Raucher! 1 1/2 Schachteln am Tag ist da die Regel, nun ist es 00.20 ich habe seit 21.00 Uhr keine mehr geraucht! 

Zu BigSmoke, wahnsinn! Ich bin da der Typ, so wie du..brauchen nicht unbedingt aber der Spielerei zu liebe MUST HAVE! Bin immernoch Absolut begeistert und so bzw. in der Art, soll es bei mir noch werden. Vorallem das Soundsystem find ich sehr inspirierend  Würd mich freuen wenn da noch das Video kommt!

Gruß Robin


----------



## -NeXoN- (7. Oktober 2012)

Scheint wohl doch tot zu sein...


----------



## robbe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Im Verborgenen...? 30.09.12*

Bin mir nicht sicher, er hat erst vor ein paar Tagen seinen Startbeitrag editiert.


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Im Verborgenen...? 30.09.12*



robbe schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, er hat erst vor ein paar Tagen seinen Startbeitrag editiert.


 2011, nicht 2012 

Aber btw



BigSmoke schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch...  das Projekt ist auch noch  aktiv. In der nächsten Zeit könnte es unter Umständen auch neue infos  geben. Als Lebenszeichen sollte das erstmal reichen
> 
> Gruß


----------



## robbe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Im Verborgenen...? 30.09.12*

Vielleicht solltest du den Startbeitrag erstmal anschauen:


> Geändert von BigSmoke (30.09.2012 um 18:41 Uhr)



Im Beitrag selber scheint er nichts verändert zu haben, aber scheinbar die Threadüberschrift.



Der von dir zitierte Beitrag liegt aber nun auch schon fast ein viertel Jahr zurück, das ist für mich nicht mehr "nächste Zeit".


----------



## joraku (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Im Verborgenen...? 30.09.12*

Lebt das Projekt immer noch? 
Wir wollen etwas von dir hören.


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Im Verborgenen...? 30.09.12*



joraku schrieb:


> lebt das projekt immer noch?
> wir wollen etwas von dir hören.



jap!!


----------



## BigSmoke (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hausautomatisierung / vernetzung / serverraum: Im Verborgenen...? 30.09.12*

Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed​


----------



## m4rshm4llow (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kann gelöscht werden [x] closed*

Was ist denn los?


----------



## robbe (5. Dezember 2013)

Schade das diese tolle Projekt scheinbar nicht mehr fortgeführt wird.


----------

